#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-09
<pavolzetor> hi, I am back :)
<pavolzetor> I store some stuff in u1db (sqlite backend)
<pavolzetor> and I would like store some settings on client side
<pavolzetor> so I looked at GSettings
<pavolzetor> but I am not sure
<pavolzetor> if it is good to store something like this
<pavolzetor> ["{'uid':{'color': 'red', order: 10}}", ...]
<pavolzetor> or store ir on server side (I would maybe store order, but I assume, every client connected to service will probably prefer different order, so it an go to client side storing)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-12
<Alex__> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-15
<cccangel> hello.
<cccangel> im in my first semester of college going to school to be a software programmer and I am trying to specialize and put emphasis on learning stuff that would better help linux technologies and help me find a job in the field supporting linux technology.
<JanC> hello, cccangel, nice goal ☺
<cccangel> im in both  this dev channel and ubuntustudio mainly because i expressed curiousity in learning some new things so i can contribute
<cccangel> i learned Visual C# and Java along with web dev but now I love ubuntu as a replacement and see its potential and ...
<cccangel> btw i am doing a speech project and its going to be an advocate speech for ubuntu 12.04
<commandoline> Hi. I'm currently writing an open-source PyQt4 application. It uses gettext for translations (because Qt's system isn't supported by Launchpad). As far as I understand, the 'default' way in Ubuntu is to store them into /usr/share/locale/ . Does that mean I also need to place the files there while developing? And how to maintain compatibility with other OS's (i.e. mainly windows and mac)?
<commandoline> another question behind it is: What's 'the recommended' file structure for a project like this?
<jalcine> Which other files are you referring to?
<commandoline> well, the mo files normally go in /usr/share/locale
<commandoline> but when I'm developing and want to test some translations, where should I store them then?
<commandoline> somewhere inside my project, or is it 'normal' to just put them inside the /usr/share/locale dir?
<jalcine> After installing and what-not, they should go within /usr/share/locale, but if you're just trying to test it out in the app, use QTranslator to switch the app's language.
<jalcine> It should pick it up.
<commandoline> I'm using gettext, but yes, gettext would see the files in that directory. So while testing, I should just place the mo files manually into /usr/share/locale?
<JackyAlcine> Sorry for my latency, but yes.
<commandoline> ok, thanks JackyAlcine :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-08
<guidopallemans> Is there a way to use tabs with a repeater? this code does not work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690611/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-09
<mfilipe> every qml app have to start with MainView ?
<odra> Hey :D
<odra> I'm maeking an image viewer :D
<odra> Anybody got an idea for an imageviewer? :U
<odra> Because surely I could implement it.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-10
<odra> Hai :D
<odra> I made an app :u
<odra> WIth python
<odra> What should I do before I publish it?
<odra> It i s literally a bunch of python files in a single directory
<odra> And a .XML file
<bhavesh> So free software does not necessarily mean its free of cost, but its source code is available to all?
<odra> bhavesh: :v
<odra> That sounds weird
<odra> Free software is free of cost
<odra> Open source has source code avaiable
<odra> There are many closed source freeware and opensource shareware :D
<bhavesh> okay
<bhavesh> odra, but wikipedia says a different story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<odra> bhavesh: Do you want me to go there and edit the article for you?
<bhavesh> odra, nope..
<odra> Oh
<odra> Turns out free software is not freeware
<odra> I wonder why I thought it was so
<bhavesh> "Thus, free software is a matter of liberty, not price: as an example, free software always guarantees the freedom rights to study and modify software, by the availability of the source code."
<bhavesh> but then anyone can get your software's source code. and sell its executable without modifying it?
<odra> bhavesh: They have licenses against that you know
<bhavesh> okay
<stqn> One can (try to) sell a “Free Software”, but since the source code is available along with the rights to distribute and use it etc., only people who didn’t look for a free version and people who really want to retribute the author will pay.
<xnox> stqn: there are many apps on google play store one paid and one free. The paid one says "sponsor the developer if you like this app" =))))
<stqn> xnox: interesting, I wonder if it’s working!
<odra> Anyone knows how to clear a recent file list?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-11
<triggerhapp> Having issues with my PPA Build, they pass and the package is there, but theyre empty? I'm using pycentral / cdbs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136944828/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.livestream_0.1.9~ppa3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<xnox> triggerhapp: link to ppa / source package would help. Please note that pycentral is deprecated and is not part of ubuntu-main. dh_python[2|3] are preffered with dh(7) minimal rules style.
<triggerhapp> ah, so something has changed since :P http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~triggerhapp/livestream/trunk/files
<triggerhapp> xnox, I'll look up dh_python now then
<xnox> triggerhapp: dh_python2
<xnox> triggerhapp: dh_python is a very very acient one predating pycentral/support =)))
<triggerhapp> heh, my misreading :P Thanks
<xnox> triggerhapp: http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2
<triggerhapp> Just found that same URL :D
<triggerhapp> I'll bug the channel again if I get stuck, but seems comprehensive
<xnox> triggerhapp: even "echo 9 > debian/compat" should be enough to get things to build, I think.
<triggerhapp> go figure if it was that simple... XD
<triggerhapp> Right, lets try that one first, now the waiting game :D
<meamy`> hi every one. I have a problem with a GTK password prombt in an python script. It seems to work but the prombt will not close after you hit the OK button. Google tells me that i have to add somewhere gtk.main(), but when I'm doing this the scripte does not continue. I shut add that I dont have any experince with GUI programming :). here is the example code http://pastebin.com/R8XURT7e. Thanks
<meamy`> hope somebody can help me
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: ^ do you know anyone who's knowledgeable in that area?
 * mhall119 reads
<dpm> If no one can answer, I'd suggest asking on Ask Ubuntu, there someone will be able to help. Let me give you the link in a minute
<mhall119> yeah, AskUbuntu would be better
<mhall119> meamy`: gtk.main() runs the Gtk event look, this is usually needed to keep a Gtk application process running even when it has nothing to do, you'd end that with gtk.main_quit()
<meamy`> mhall119: the problem is that i dont know how i call gtk.main_quit() after i called gtk.main(). My guess is that i have to do that with something like dialog.connect("magic trigger", gtk.main_quit()) but all my tries in that direction failed
<mhall119> meamy`: you might be able to just call it after your dialog.run()
<mhall119> if the dialog is the only GUI part of your app
<meamy`> mhall119: yes i just need this one prompt. if i place gtk.main_quit after dialog.run() the problem still is where i place gtk.main() since it blocks the scripte from continue (if i got it ride its starts an endless loops and wait for events). it is also not realy clear to me why i need to call gtk.main at all to let the dialog disapear
<mhall119> meamy`: dialog.run() is actually going to run gtk.main() for you, I believe, so you don't need it
<meamy`> mhall119: i got an RuntimeError: called outside of a mainloop
<mhall119> ok, so maybe you don't need gtk.main_quit either
<mhall119> in which case, I don't know what's wrong, try AskUbuntu
<meamy`> mhall119: ok i will do that
<meamy`> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<odra> ...
<odra> Dialog.Run can run a dialog in modal mode
<odra> In which case it runs it's own event loop
<meamy`> odra: and how did tell this event loop to stop? dialog.destroy() dont do the job
<odra> meamy`: It should, though :u
<odra> meamy`: Are you trying to show a dialog message before your main window?
<odra> meamy`: You can try using .show() for the dialog instead of .run()
<meamy`> odra: I dont have a main window its just this password prompt i want to show
<odra> meamy`: Hmm :/
<meamy`> odra: if i just use .show_all the window dont show the gtk.entry for the password so that also not realy an option
<odra> meamy`: That sounds incredible, since show_all shows all children widget
<meamy`> odra: http://pastebin.com/R8XURT7e that the code we taking about
<odra> meamy`: Did you try connecting gtk.main_quit to the "destroy" signal?
<meamy`> odra: yep but i dont know if i did it right since I'm new to that topic
<odra> meamy`: It's working for me :D
<odra> http://pastebin.com/YJkpCjLp no errors :u
<meamy`> odra: yep as i told you the prompt is working but it does not close (it shut not be ther wihle this .time is executet) in my main script it just close when the
<odra> Also that is not the right way to perform a PRESS ENTER TO OK
<odra> meamy`: It closes for me :u
<meamy`> odra: it close because the scripte close but if you do something after  print(gtk_getpass("CAKE")) it does not close until that is finish (since my original does a lot of things after it ask for a password i want the prombt to close)
<odra> meamy`: hmm...
<odra> lemme check
<meamy`> odra: In my example i used time.sleep(12) for that
<odra> meamy`: http://pastebin.com/3yMwWzsx
<meamy`> odra: mm ok your scripte work for. But i dont see the big difference the same scripte with the time.sleep instead of the raw_input() command dont.
<odra> meamy`: Me neither, it just works I guess
<odra> meamy`: Anyways, erase the responseToDialog function and use gtk default activation stuff. Makes you look smarter :D
<meamy`> odra: thanks for the tip, I will update my original scripte and see if it works
<odra> meamy`: As a matter of fact, setting the default response of a dialog basically uses .grab_default() on the respective button. Buttons which are "default" get a visual hint from the theme :D
<meamy`> odra: ok my original script is also working thanks again
<stqn> hmmm the ubuntu software center only accepts vimeo videos, but vimeo requires paying for commercial use. “Exceptions are made for: Independent production companies, authors, artists, musicians, nonprofits, and actors who want to promote the work they have created” but I don’t know if that applies.
<stqn> can’t find a single video of a video game on vimeo
<odra> stqn: Search harder. :|
<odra> Or
<odra> Pioneer!
<odra> stqn: As the pythonista philosophy goes, "it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission" ;)
<stqn> eh
<stqn> definitely no appropriate category
<stqn> strange choice made by canonical here
<stqn> ah, there is … https://vimeo.com/channels/37652
<stqn> « You may not upload captures of video games or gameplay, even if edited » … that settles it
<odra> stqn: Hmm
<odra> That sounds weird
<odra> stqn: Is it a game you made?
<odra> Because if it is so, maybe it would be a good idea to contact them :)
<stqn> odra: yep it’s a game.
<odra> stqn: but did you make it?
<stqn> yes
<odra> Because you know how games are, there are games, and there mods, and then there are lawyers
<odra> stqn: It might be worth giving Vimeo a call.
<stqn> I just think they don’t want to see video games on vimeo
<odra> stqn: Nah
<odra> I think they just put the game developers who post videos about games and the gamers who post videos about games on a set of scales and figured out it would be a pain in the ass to deal with the gamers.
<odra> If I were you I would send an e-mail. :)
<stqn> « You may not upload captures of video games or gameplay » sounds clear enough to me
<odra> stqn: I've read it the first time but knowing Vimeo I would guess that was not intended to creators.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-13
<alexanderW_> Can anyone help me in a few minutes with vala & libappindicator? Thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-14
<thirdalbum> Hi, quick question: If I want to write an app in Python and sell it in Ubuntu Software Center, does it have to be built with Quickly or can I use a different framework such as Pythoncard?
<thirdalbum> And then can I specify the pythoncard package as a dependency? (it's already in the repositories)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-07
<AskUbuntu> How to set up an environment to develop Android apps in Ubuntu that doesn't have internet Connectivity? | http://askubuntu.com/q/444341
<DanChapman> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy No Housework Day! :-D
<justCarakas> haha JamesTait, my girlfriend would love that, but she already has no school today
<nik90> Need reviewers for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-qtcreator-device-test/+merge/206690, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-window-title/+merge/214399 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/added-placeholder/+merge/214401
<nik90> All simple MPs
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, i'm trying to figure out why on the CI machine "otto" a test that passes on my desktop is failing. is there any specific things that otto does that i should keep in mind when writing tests ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, there should be nothing different, we can ask fginther when he comes online later in the day.
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<mihir> nik90, reviewed your simple MRs.
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know who's in charge of the ubuntuuitoolkit autopilot emulators ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: elopio
<nik90> mihir: thnx a lot.
<mihir> nik90, in MR window tittle commented , it looks like just blank space something like that.
<nik90> mihir: I just replied to it. I removed a space at the end of the line
<nik90> mihir: since it was unnecessary
<mihir> nik90, got it , approved :)
<nerochiaro> t1mp: ok thanks
<nik90> mihir: :)
<nerochiaro> elopio: i'm trying to figure out why this test fails when trying to use the uitk emulator to hide a toolbar: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/49/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor/TestAlbumEditor/test_add_photo/ do you have any ideas ?
<nerochiaro> elopio: sorry, to open a toolbar
<nerochiaro> fginther: hi, when you have a minute i need a bit of help figuring out why an autopilot test passes on the desktop on my machine but fails in CI on otto
<dholbach> DanChapman, looks like trojita-ubu segfaults on startup now
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ trojita-ubu
<dholbach> File: qml/trojita/main.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths!
<DanChapman> dholbach oops :-/ i'll fix that now
<dholbach> DanChapman, do you need a bug report for it?
<DanChapman> dholbach, that would be handy :-)
<dholbach> DanChapman, all yours: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333153
<ubot2> KDE bug 333153 in Ubuntu "qml/trojita/main.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<DanChapman> dholbach: great thanks for that
<dholbach> JamesTait, hey hey - how's life over there?
<dholbach> JamesTait, do you think 1297196 is going to be a problem to get fixed?
<JamesTait> dholbach, absolutely!  In fact, it might even be fixed today.
<JamesTait> dholbach, we switched to a different back-end last week that would allow the package to be indexed, but we discovered a problem late on Friday that meant we had to switch back for the weekend.  I've seen the request go out this morning to roll out the fix to that.
<dholbach> JamesTait, that'd be wonderful!
<noodles775> JamesTait: That's just the fix so we can switch the back. I mentioned to dholbach that even with that there still won't be translations... let us know if that's not the case.
<popey> zsombi: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/210181 and https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-fetch-fix/+merge/208749 please?
<JamesTait> noodles775, dholbach - right.  So the package will be indexed and the translations will be there, but we currently have no way of presenting them (bug #1302622).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302622 in Click Package Index "Queries and responses should be automatically localised" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302622
<nerochiaro> elopio: fginther: ping
<popey> mzanetti: who is working on "our" fix for https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37983 ?
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... I'm afraid noone currently
<ogra_> mzanetti, err, are people involved with the discussion about it aware that we will not release any image until this is worked around (or fixed)
<ogra_> (and we are blocking images since two weeks for it now)
<mzanetti> because of this?
<ogra_> yes
<mzanetti> no, that's news to me
<mzanetti> but isn't this issue already released?
<ogra_> oh, sorry, i mixed up the bug number
<ogra_> i thought it was the blocking events on screen suspend one
<ogra_> ignore me :P
<mzanetti> ogra_: hmm. just realized we don't have Qt 5.2 in the promoted image yet
<ogra_> right
<mzanetti> ogra_: in which I would probably vote for blocking on this too. as it will "break" every app using a sorted list
<ogra_> because of the event blocking
<popey> mzanetti: do we have a bug on our radar i.e. launchpad?
<mzanetti> popey: don't know. I think dpm reported something, but not sure about it
<mzanetti> dpm: did you in the end?
<dpm> mzanetti, I didn't, sorry, but it's still on my TODO, will report and send e-mail in a bit
<dpm> popey, mzanetti, reported it as bug 1303746 - feel free to edit the description as necessary
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303746 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303746
<dpm> bbl, lunch time
<popey> thanks dpm
<popey> bzoltan: could someone please look at bug 1303746 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303746
<bzoltan> popey:  OK
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> JamesTait, for now getting them published and showing them somehow would be a good start (the ubuntu app showdown is closing in 2 days and we have a "chinese app" prize category :-))
<dholbach> JamesTait, so "probably fixed today" sounds pretty great to me :-)
<justCarakas> dholbach: what is the latest moment you can try to publish a new version for the showdown (and getting it aproved)
<JamesTait> dholbach, well, the published part should be fixed today.  Sounds like getting the localisations returned in results just took a massive priority bump!
<dholbach> justCarakas, Wednesday, April 9th 2014 (23:59 UTC) - http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<dholbach> JamesTait, thanks a lot for working on this!
<justCarakas> dholbach: and if you uploaded a new version at lets say 23:50 and it isn't reviewed 9 minutes later, is that update than in or not for the showdown ?
<dholbach> justCarakas, I'd recommend to get everything in and an earlier version published earlier than that already
<dholbach> justCarakas, I'm sure that changed which come in at 23:50 are still considered
<justCarakas> dholbach: ive already published it but Im still working on it :) and I saw that you did the reviewing every time so I thought I'll ask him, thanks :)
<dpm> elopio, can you join us in the core apps review call today in ~45 to talk about reminders tests?
<fginther> nerochiaro, pong
<nerochiaro> fginther: hi, i'm tryingt to figure out why a test passes on my desktop and fails on CI on otto. i was told you might be able to help me
<fginther> nerochiaro, I might be able to help a little. What's up?
<nerochiaro> fginther: this MR has one test failing https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-pinch-unzoom/+merge/213885 on otto
<nerochiaro> fginther: but it works just fine on my desktop when I try it
<fginther> nerochiaro, I don't have much advice here. I usually recommend to run the tests in a VM (for example VirtualBox) to help expose timing or dependency issues.
<fginther> nerochiaro, also, are you aware that the mako test is also failing?
<nerochiaro> fginther: that seems like a problem with the uitk emulators, i was trying to ping elopio about it but haven't got an answer yet
<fginther> nerochiaro, also, what about these errors?
<fginther> file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/MainScreen.qml:73: TypeError: Cannot call method 'leaveSelectionMode' of null
<fginther> Error loading image metadata: /tmp/gallery-ap_sd/__init__.py: The file contains data of an unknown image type
<nerochiaro> fginther: the last one should be harmless, though it's a mistake to copy that file into the media dir
<fginther> nerochiaro, the test-log looks like the app may have exited pre-maturely
<fginther> nerochiaro, but I'm a little behind on how autopilot works these days
<nerochiaro> fginther: the first error also should be harmless, it always happens and the app works fine. but i have it on my list to investigate these warnings and try to remove them
<t1mp> 15:35:41 < fginther> file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/MainScreen.qml:73: TypeError: Cannot call method 'leaveSelectionMode' of null
<t1mp> nerochiaro: ^I'm not sure that is a uitk error
<t1mp> it seems like the tab index is changed before the eventview was initialized
<nerochiaro> t1mp: i never said it was
<t1mp> ah you said uitk emulators
<t1mp> but maybe for another warning/bug
<nerochiaro> t1mp: the error in emulators I'm talking about is this one, at the bottom: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/49/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor/TestAlbumEditor/test_add_photo/
<t1mp> nerochiaro: ok.
<t1mp> nerochiaro: might be related to this fix https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1302706-click_toolbar_button_failure_window/+merge/214309
<nerochiaro> t1mp: that merge request was approved even if the tests seems to fail, btw
<t1mp> nerochiaro: yes, a weird failure [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/jenkins/slaves/upstream-merger/mako-04ccca120acd4dea/workspace/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/clientlogs/ubuntuuitoolkit/test_results.xml'
<nerochiaro> t1mp: so was that already committed when my test failed ?
<nerochiaro> t1mp: or shall i ask for a re-run ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: no it is not in our trunk yet, still needs to land but it fixes a similar issue, maybe even this one
<t1mp> nerochiaro: but elopio knows more details
<t1mp> elopio: can you do an empty commit on https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1302706-click_toolbar_button_failure_window/+merge/214309 to get a new jenkins run? I think it failed on something unrelated
<elopio> t1mp: nerochiaro, sorry, I was in a meeting.
<elopio> t1mp: I've just triggered a rebuild there.
<elopio> nerochiaro: for you not to have to wait for a new release of the toolkit, I did: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/workaround1302706-fix1302706-click_toolbar_button_failure/+merge/214310
<nerochiaro> elopio: thanks, i'll add this and see what happens
<elopio> nerochiaro: ok, let me know if there are still problems.
<nerochiaro> elopio: will do
<nikwen> Is there any way to take screenshots of a Ubuntu Touch device?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> phablet-screenshot ...
<ogra_> it is part for the pahblet-tools package ... install it on your desktop
<nikwen> Wow, worked. :)
<nikwen> Thank you very much (again ^^). Didn't expect it to be in that package...
 * dholbach hugs noodles775 and JamesTait
<dholbach> great work!
 * noodles775 goes for a real hug since he's in the same room, dholbach :)
<dholbach> :-D
<nik90> iBelieve: ping
<iBelieve> nik90, pong
<nerochiaro> fginther: one quick question. if i build and install my package with click-buddy --provision, how do i run the installed package or its tests, on the phone ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: upstart-app-launch the app; or phablet-test-run py_test_module_name
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok,but just out of curiosity: launching the app from the icon in the launcher shouldn't run the installed click package ?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: and logging in and running autopilot run app_name shouldn't run the same tests as phablet-test-run ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: yes; but do we still have the bug where the scopes need to refresh?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: no, logging in would run a different set of tests due to the py2->py3 migration
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok, that's good to know. i have been runnning the wrong stuff for a while then
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: if i launch the app from the launcher after rebooting it's still not launching the right version of the app. what is it that i'm missing ?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: upstart-app-lauch does the same, it's not launching the version of the app that i built with click-buddy
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: do you have the outut from running click buddy?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7217895/ (top with actual invocation truncated)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: but it was --provision --no-clean (which btw still causes a full rebuild, so i'm not sure what's useful for)
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: no-clean is just for analyzing what was built
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok, no way to not rebuild from scratch everytime, i imagine. not important anyway
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: the problem is how do i install and run that click package
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: seems to have installed, can you run click list | grep gallery as root and phablet?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: com.ubuntu.gallery	2.9.1.949
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: that's as root or phablet?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: phablet. root gives: com.ubuntu.gallery	2.9.1.941
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: as phablet upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.949 should work
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: there's a white screen coming in 1/4 of the way from the right, but no app is launched, and the white rectangle is stuck there
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: can you check the upstart log?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: not sure where to find it
<sergiusens> .cache/upstart/application-click.*
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ** (process:2319): WARNING **: Unable to exec './gallery-app should' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery': Permission denied
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: what is the 'should' in there?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: sorry, that was from an earlier attempt at running it with a wrong cut and paste from your message
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: later i ran it ok
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i mean, with the right command
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: but i see no trace of that in the log
<sergiusens> I can't really dig too much into why it's failing; on a crunch line here; maybe ted can assist on #ubuntu-touch
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i actually gotta go too. i'll try again tomorrow
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hey
<iBeliever> nik90, ping
<iBeliever> popey, ping
<nik90> iBeliever: pong
<iBeliever> hey nik90, do you have a Nexus 4 with Ubuntu on it? I was wondering if you could get a screenshot of the About page
<nik90> iBeliever: sure
<iBeliever> nik90, because of this issue: https://github.com/iBeliever/project-dashboard/issues/92
<iBeliever> nik90, I've been using the Nexus 4 screensize and haven't seen the problem mentioned there
<iBeliever> popey, nevermind the ping. nik90 is able to help with what I needed
<popey> ok!
<qtros> Hi all!
<qtros> Did anyone use TwimGo v0.3 from Ubuntu App Store? :)
<nik90> qtros: I just installed it. But I am stuck at http://imgur.com/vVAU056
<nik90> qtros: btw, the loading indicator can barely be seen with the orange background
<qtros> nik90 I'll fix this design later...
<qtros> nik90 can you provide console output? :)
<qtros> nik90 please)
<nik90> qtros: where can I find the code? I do not know how to run the app on the phone. So I want to try it on the desktop
<nik90> qtros: as in run the app on the phone through the console
<qtros> nik90 here you are: lp:~mrqtros/twimgo/twimgo-28-prepare-0.3
<qtros> nik90 version from the store
<nik90> qtros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218537/
<qtros> nik90 desktop?
<nik90> qtros: yes
<qtros> nik90 seems that something wrong with system time settings ...
<qtros> nik90 I can't reproduce that on my system
<qtros> nik90 I even tried to change locale and location (to London)
<nik90> qtros: I remember getting the same error before as well when trying your app. I think popey got it as well.
<nik90> qtros: the issue will definitely there
<qtros> nik90 can u run on device from SDK?
<nik90> qtros: sure..give me a min
<qtros> nik90 I understood
<qtros> nik90 the problem :)
<qtros> nik90 with the Red Screen
<nik90> qtros: runningn on device from SDK works
<qtros> nik90 can you please try my click? :)
<nik90> qtros: sure..you know how to install click on device? I remember some part of the instructions
<qtros> nik90 here you are: http://yadi.sk/d/8EqyqewKLzKED
<ahayzen> elopio, i've just reflashed to the latest to retest another branch
<ahayzen> elopio, i'll try again in a minute
<elopio> thanks ahayzen
<rpadovani> o/ There is a way to change the color of the tab header titles? I tried with Theme.loadTheme
<ahayzen> elopio, it was strange how it only occurred when doing the tests together and not singularly?!
<rpadovani> but I have an error:
<rpadovani> TypeError: Property 'loadTheme' of object UCTheme(0x7f7fda7fb980) is not a function
<elopio> ahayzen: it's strange you can ever get to that error. I've put the exception there with a comment that says: This should never happen :D
<ahayzen> elopio, lol
<elopio> without the exception, we would be in a never-ending loop switching tabs, so that means that either autopilot is not reading the properties correctly
<elopio> or it's qml not updating them.
<elopio> this is the kind of bug that when you are about to understand, it vanishes.
<ahayzen> elopio, right i'm gonna try and retest now :)
<ahayzen> elopio, this is what i got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7218736/
<ahayzen> elopio, i just want to check that the patch was applied correctly and fixed the music-app bug..
<elopio> ahayzen: ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.ToolkitEmulatorException: The tab with index 3 was not selected.
<elopio> this is the exception I'm trying to track.
<ahayzen> heh
<elopio> crap, I'll reflash and try again.
<ahayzen> elopio, yeah it was applied correctly so those are real errors :/
<iBeliever> Hey, are there any developers here who work on the Apps scope or who know how it works? I'm having issues with my app not saving data upon exit, and it seems to be that onDestruction() isn't being called when the app is closed using the scope
<rpadovani> iBeliever, yes, I can confirm this, we had same issue with calculator, I search our old mails so I can give you all informations about it
<iBeliever> rpadovani, thanks. If you have a bug number, that would be great as well, so I can back up the problem in my App Submission form
<nik90> rpadovani: since when has this issue been present?
<rpadovani> nik90, July?
<nik90> rpadovani: july of last year!
<nik90> rpadovani: that's bad
<rpadovani> maybe I'm confusing, but I remember a patch because calculator app saved calc on destruction, and no calcs were saved, so we now save on tear off
<rpadovani> bug 1188292
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188292 in qtubuntu "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188292
<rpadovani> iBeliever, nik90 see comments
<rpadovani> since June, tsk
<nik90> pretty sure the App Lifecycle has come a long way since then. We should check with the platform devs tomorrow
<iBeliever> nik90, rpadovani I think there used to be an issue with onDestruction() not being called at all
<iBeliever> nik90, rpadovani now it's working when closing from the HUD but not the apps scope
<iBeliever> Here's the bug report related to this: https://github.com/iBeliever/project-dashboard/issues/93
<nik90> iBeliever: ok. I will take that into account while judging the app. But ofc make sure this is in the app submission form.
<iBeliever> nik90, I've reported the bug as LP #1304034. I'll add it to the list of bugs affecting my project in the README, and have dpm or someone else add it to the form
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304034 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "onDestruction() not called when closing an app from the Apps scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304034
<iBeliever> (since I've already submitted the form)
<nik90> ok
<rpadovani> iBeliever, good luck for your app, seems very interesting :-)
<iBeliever> rpadovani, thanks :)
<rpadovani> nik90, iBeliever There is a way to change the color of the tab header titles? I tried with Theme.loadTheme
<rpadovani> but I have an error: TypeError: Property 'loadTheme' of object UCTheme(0x7f7fda7fb980) is not a function
<nik90> rpadovani: question or statement?
<rpadovani> nadrimajstor, question, there is a way?
<rpadovani> *is there a way?
<nik90> rpadovani: I remember there was an app in the previous showdown, where the tab titles used different colors.
<nik90> rpadovani: I had a look at the source code. The author used html tags to change the color manually
<nik90> rpadovani: so tab title: "<b>Text</b>" and so on...
<rpadovani> nik90, mhh, it's an idea, but I don't like hard-coded style...
<rpadovani> but thanks :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: agreed
<nik90> rpadovani: may be ask Tim tomorrow?
<nik90> rpadovani: the SDK theming is rather tricky atm since they haven't finalised stuff yet
<rpadovani> nik90, Tim who?
<iBeliever> rpadovani, yes, there's a way - it's called a hack :) I can show you if you want
<nik90> rpadovani: timp
<iBeliever> oh, you mean the text color?
<rpadovani> iBeliever, yap, text color
<rpadovani> nik90, got it, thanks
<rpadovani> tomorrow I have to study (I have an exam on Friday) but asap I ping him
<nik90> rpadovani: hehe...me too :)
<iBeliever> rpadovani, if this is for the shwdown, I'd try to using <font color="whatever">Title</font>. I know that works since I tried it
<iBeliever> rpadovani, by showdown I mean since you're probably in a hurry and don't want to wait
<rpadovani> iBeliever, thanks, but it's for reminders app, I'm working on a personal app but maybe is ready for next showdown :P
<iBeliever> rpadovani, ah, ok
<AskUbuntu> Microsoft VM installing Openemr on Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/444698
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-08
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<AskUbuntu> HighLight Text line using python script in Gedit and LibreOffice without sing Plugins | http://askubuntu.com/q/444830
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> fginther: oSoMoN: om26er: does anyone know why when launching a click app with upstart-app-launch on the device i get this error in the log and the app doesn't start ? ** (process:2505): WARNING **: Unable to exec './gallery-app' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery': Permission denied
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, how do you launch it, exactly, and as which user?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Be Kind To Lawyers Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I launch "upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.949" as phablet
<popey> nerochiaro: did you "sudo -u phablet -i" to become phablet?
<AskUbuntu> Installation failed for API | http://askubuntu.com/q/444929
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you have a minute ? I really need some help with the whole click-buddy and phablet-test-run stack, i can't really get it to work, and i want to do things properly instead of just running tests directly by a shell in the device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m not a click expert by any means, there are people more experienced around here that surely can help you
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if you explain here what the problem is, that will help
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just want to know what is the process you follow to build and test a branch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, given that I work on an app that’s not a click package, my process won’t help…
<popey> nerochiaro: i can help perhaps...
<nerochiaro> popey: oSoMoN: i am doing click-buddy --provision and then phablet-test-run app_name but it's not really working, the tests seem to be installed in the wrong place and when run they all fail
<popey> right, you haven't done the prep steps
<popey> I would 1) install the click, 2) phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable, 3) phablet-click-test-setup --click $click_package  (e.g. phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.music), 4) adb reboot, 5) phablet-test-run -v $test (e.g. phablet-test-run -v music_app)
<popey> works for me
<popey> lemme know if it doesn't for you
<popey> after the test, clean up by "adb shell rm -rf /home/phablet/autopilot"
<nerochiaro> popey: install the click seems to be done by click-buddy --provision, no ?
<popey> maybe, I don't do that, but that should work
<nerochiaro> popey: i'm testing it, thanks. is this documented anywehre ?
<nerochiaro> popey: it's failing, and i'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7221277/ it looks like it's trying to run the old tests on the new click
<nerochiaro> popey: coming from the old style non-click world this stuff is really baffling me
<popey> nerochiaro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<nerochiaro> popey: any info on how to build and deploy click apps ? that's probably the part that's not working for me
<popey> i let jenkins build it usually
<nerochiaro> popey: i was doing the same, but it's slow as hell
<popey> well.. arm..
<nerochiaro> popey: ok, but assuming i have the click already built, how do you properly install it and run it ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: hey, I think the click-buddy --provision thing is currently broke if you aren't python3
<popey> adb push foo.click /tmp
<popey> adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<sergiusens> also, keep in mind everything will fail if you have the deb version installed
<nerochiaro> popey: sergiusens: will this install the autopilot tests too ?
<popey> no, thats step 3) above
<popey> phablet-click-test-setup sets up the ap tests in /home/phablet/autopilot
<nerochiaro> popey: and phablet-test-run will run them from there ?
<popey> yes
<nerochiaro> popey: ok, so i guess i need to figure out why it does not find some modules
<popey> that I don't know.
<popey> unless as sergiusens says, you have the deb installed too?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: I made a custom build job for gallery on jenkins; did bill tell you about it?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: no
<sergiusens> with that you can phablet-click-test-setup and run easily
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: is the click built from there any different from the click i would get if i ran click-buddy on the same branch locally ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: only difference is the reference to get the tests so it's provisioned correctly
<sergiusens> build should be the same
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: how are you running click-buddy to build gallery?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i don't understand what you mean with "the reference to get the tests"
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: just click-buddy or click-buddy --provision
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: on x86?
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: that is your problem :-)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: thought it would cross compile since it generates com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.949_armhf.click
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: click-buddy --arch armhf --framework 'forgot the name' --provision
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: and by cross compile i mean use a chroot automagically
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: the _armhf.click is purely configurational; not like building a deb
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: any pointers to docs that explain what to pass to click chroot to get the right chroot ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: not sure that exists, cjwatson or xnox would know; but they aren't on this channel
<dpm> hi zbenjamin, I'm trying to run lp:reminders-app with Qt Creator. It builds fine, but after hitting Ctrl+R, the app won't launch and QtC tells me "Could not open desktop file for reading", although I can see the .desktop file in the build directory
<dpm> running the app from QtC used to work, but I can't figure out why it no longer does. Any ideas?
<zbenjamin> dpm: is the path in the manifest file pointing to the desktop file ?
<zbenjamin> dpm: are you trying to run for the desktop target? or on the phone?
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm using the desktop target, let me have a look at the manifest...
<iBelieve> dpm, ping
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm maybe there is a problem in how i create the local runconfig
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems cmake is ignoring the click/manifest.json.in file and it instead creates its own manifest.json file on build
<dpm> hey iBelieve
<iBelieve> hi dpm, I saw on Google+ that you were the one who helped someone edit their App Showdown entry. I need mine updated to list another bug that's affecting my app
<zbenjamin> dpm: no the manifest.json file in the project directory is from qtc, the problem is the core apps use that .in manifest file but our plugin has no support for that. Anyway the desktop file in the builddir should be the one to use i think
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok forget the manifest, i'm looking for a desktop file that is named like the project
<zbenjamin> dpm: on the local build i can not count on having a manifest
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok. On the CMakeLists.txt file we've got "project(com.ubuntu.reminders C CXX)", and the desktop file in the build directory is called "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders.desktop" Is the _reminders suffix getting QtC confused?
<zbenjamin> yes it should be named com.ubuntu.reminders.desktop then
<dpm> iBelieve, sure. Would you mind resubmitting your entry? You should then get a link that will allow you to edit it any time. Once you've done that, please ping me and I'll remove your original submission straight away
<zbenjamin> dpm: i maybe could search for all desktop files and just use the first one i can find. But i don'T know if that is a better idea
<dpm> zbenjamin, let me check where that suffix comes from first
<t1mp> I just compiled gallery-app on my desktop. How do I execute the autopilot tests now?
<dpm> sergiusens, do you happen to know why on .desktop files the name of the app needs to be appended to the file name? I.e. "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders.desktop" vs. "com.ubuntu.reminders.desktop"
<sergiusens> dpm: it's a future proof thing I did
<sergiusens> dpm: the package can hold multiple apps; so naming the desktop file after the package name seemed wrong
<sergiusens> dpm: so it was either to name it after the appname or packagename+appname
<sergiusens> either is fine; but the appname shouldn't be the packagename
<iBelieve> dpm, ok, will do. Thanks
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: the desktop file name is specified in the manifest if that helps at all
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: hm i did not use the manifest file for the desktop target because i wasn't sure if it will be there so i was searching for the desktop directly
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: fwiw; we can eventually just move back to manifest.json (and skip the .in)
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: if it's not there the app wouldn't work when installed; that said; it's not mandatory
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: the problem i have here is that cmake is not really IDE friendly, i pretty much have to guess all that stuff that why its failing sometimes
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: we need some sort of project structure agreement all core apps and templates should follow
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: can't speak of ide friendly, but we can for sure move manifest.json.in to manifest.json if it helps
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: yeah the QtC plugin wants the manifest.json file in the root directory of the project
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: bring in the reqs :-) All we need from the manifest.json really is to append build time rules; which could be done through cmake in a different way too
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: same applies to apparmor rules?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> ok; we definitely need to create a set of requirements
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: is sprint timeframe good? I guess we can tackle that there and work a lot faster
<dpm> iBelieve, I'll be away for a few hours today, please e-mail me if I'm not responsive on IRC, and I'll take a look when I'm back
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: the only problem i see with that is, people will start using the current templates if we change the requirements later they will run into problems. When is the trusty release?
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: final freeze is in two days
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: release is April 17th
<iBelieve> dpm, ok, thank you
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: ok then we are too late anyway right
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: can we maybe create some sort of ClickProject module we can require when building click projects? So it sets variables in the CMakeCache.txt file i can depend on?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: would maybe make the whole thing more stable
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: and it should fail if some variables are not set
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: that could work; want to start a pad or google doc for this to add ideas?
<zbenjamin> i can start a google doc
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1yAEYHcjV8Su0z5it3M7QPe4c1KuWkZBHBBDMSxuudmc/edit?usp=sharing
 * sergiusens starred the doc
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: feel free to add stuff
<sergiusens> sure thing
<iBelieve> dpm, are you still around?
<dpm> iBelieve, about to go, but feel free to ask, happy to help if I can
<iBelieve> dpm, so I went to the submission link and my existing form showed up, not a new one. Is that correct and  is my entry correctly updated?
<dpm> iBelieve, ah, cool, then you already have the editable link, and you should be good to go. Let me check. Which field should I look for that has changed?
<iBelieve> dpm, in the bugs section there should now be two bugs
<iBelieve> dpm, and the link was the link from developer.ubuntu.com/showdown, not one I had previously saved
<iBelieve> dpm, do you need the name of my app?
<dpm> iBelieve, I know all the names of awesome apps ;)
<dpm> iBelieve, I see the fields updated in the response, you should be good to go
<iBelieve> dpm, cool, thanks for your help
<dpm> np, ok, I need to run, will be back later
<mzanetti> dpm-afk: let me know when you're back
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: i was just wondering if we should require a manifest.json in the project root and if one exists we create for every desktop file in that manifest a own runconfiguration
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: but that would mean all core apps need to do that as well
<AskUbuntu> Finding Mouse click position in IconView in GTK | http://askubuntu.com/q/445002
<popey> renato: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1300210 - i filed against calendar but looks like it might be eds?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300210 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Google calendar events with video don't show link in event" [Undecided,Triaged]
<rhuddie> artmello_ hi, I have requested you to review a new emulator method and test for the gallery-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/gallery-app/photo_selector/+merge/208761
<artmello_> rhuddie: ok, I will take a look soon
<rhuddie> artmello_ it is quite small, so hopefully it shouldn't take you long :)
<rhuddie> artmello_ thanks
<artmello_> rhuddie: ok, thx =)
<labsin> hi all, Anyone knows if I can do 'make DEBUG=true' in packaging in QtCreator (Or how do I do the same in the terminal). Cause it gives me "/usr/bin/protoc: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")" and I don't know why
<labsin> And why is it building everything again when I do "Build in chroot"?
<labsin> Found it. Needed to install the amd64 version of protobuf. Still anoying that it build everything every time.
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm now back, if you're still online
<qtros> Hello! Can I talk with someone from SDK team?
<dpm> qtros, I think they are probably all finished work
<dpm> *have
<qtros> dpm hello David!
<dpm> hey, how are you doing?, long time no speak :)
<qtros> dpm yep :) I am ok, awaiting some changes in SDK to use them in Shorts :) Also participating in Showdown with "TwimGo" Twitter client
<dpm> nice!
<qtros> dpm today I found that if I'll use id "window" in my app it will cause conflict with SDK's variable's name
<qtros> dpm app still works fine, but user will see error in output, like 'file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/OrientationHelper.qml:125: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "contentOrientation"'
<dpm> qtros, can you work around it? It might be worth trying to ping someone from the SDK team earlier in the day tomorrow, or if you can't join IRC at that time, perhaps mention it on the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<qtros> dpm I'll try to ping them tomorrow)
<dpm> ok, cool
<qtros> dpm it isn't serious bug (or even isn't bug), but was confusing even me)
<dpm> qtros, ok. It might be worth filing a bug, to avoid others get confused too
<qtros> dpm no no, let me notify them personally, we will discuss possible solutions :)
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<zonovroman> dpn, can you help me with internationalization of my app? I want to let users to translate my app, but I don't know how to do it.
<dpm> hi zonovroman
<dpm> zonovroman, can you point me to the code of your app? Is it in Launchpad, or github, or somewhere else?
<zonovroman> It is on Launchpad, one minute, please...
<zonovroman> https://launchpad.net/zbird
<dpm> zonovroman, ok, so the first thing you need is something to extract translatable strings from the QML files, put them in a .pot file and commit that .pot file under the po folder
<zonovroman> dpm, manually?
<dpm> no, with a script
<Kaleo> qtros, yes "window" should be documented
<Kaleo> qtros, that's a bug
<dpm> zonovroman, before doing that, I'd recommend setting up the default project branch in Launchpad, so that people can download your project with "bzr branch lp:zbird"
<qtros> Kaleo or it should be named like "__window"
<Kaleo> qtros, no, it's a public API afaik
<dpm> zonovroman, also, you can remove all the *.user files from bzr, they should not be kept under revision control
<qtros> Kaleo oh, sorry, I didn't use it :)
<qtros> Kaleo but it's not mistake, this behavior caused by QML's nature
<zonovroman> dpm, I'm noob in Launchpad and in those services in all, why I have so many errors.
<dpm> zonovroman, no worries, I'm just mentioning it in case it can help you
<zonovroman> dpm, your advices are very helpful. Thank you.
<qtros> Kaleo I will not fill bug or something like that since you was notified, ok? :)
<Kaleo> qtros, ok:)
<dpm> zonovroman, I hope this helps you get started with extracting translations: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7223334/
<zonovroman> dpm, I don't know why, but I can't push my changes in the main branch. Bazaar tells me: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "+branch/zbird/": : Cannot create linked branch at 'zbird'.
<dpm> zonovroman, can you show me which command you are using to push?
<zonovroman> dpm, bzr push lp:zbird
<qtros> kaleo dpm have a good night! :)
<Kaleo> qtros, thanks, you too
<dpm> qtros, you too!
<dpm> zonovroman, can you try: "bzr push lp:~roman2861/zbird/trunk" ?
<zonovroman> dpm, it works.
<dpm> zonovroman, ok cool, can you now go to http://launchpad.net/zbird and click on the "Configure code hosting" link on the right?
<zonovroman> dpm, i can't find it.  There is no "Configure code hosting" link, only bug tracker.
<dpm> sorry, I meant "Configure project branch"
<zonovroman> dpm, funny - there is no "Configure project branch" link too.
<dpm> zonovroman, it should be under "Configuration options" or alternatively you can go to the direct link: https://launchpad.net/zbird/trunk/+setbranch
<zonovroman> dpm, more funny - I have no access to it.
<dpm> ?
<dpm> are you logged in?
<zonovroman> Yes...OMG. I understood.
<zonovroman> Some months ago I did a "zTeam" team on Launchpad, and set zTeam as developers. But...I send all my projects to team with similar name, but not mine.
<zonovroman> dpm, and now I can't delete fake "zTeam" from my projects.
<zonovroman> dpm, "Permission launchpad.Edit required on <security proxied lp.registry.model.product.Product instance at 0x2b6ed7d20f90>."
<zonovroman> dpm, sorry, I have some problems with internet. Did you write me earlier?
<dpm> zonovroman, I didn't, but I'm a bit puzzled by you not being able to access https://launchpad.net/zbird/trunk/+setbranch - regardless of the issues with the team, I think you should be able to access it
<zonovroman> dpm, I am trying to get access by change maintainer, but it is not possible.
<dpm> zonovroman, can you ask on the #launchpad channel? Perhaps someone can help you in there
<zonovroman> dpm, will you stay here?
<dpm> zonovroman, I usually I'm in this channel, yes. Although today I will be leaving soon. In any case, you can find me here tomorrow morning again
<zonovroman> dpm, where I can read IRC history?
<dpm> either your irc client might have local logs, or on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<zonovroman> dpm, thank you. I'll do it tomorrow. Last question: if I won't change maintainter, my app will be kicked from contest?
<dpm> zonovroman, not at all, why should your app be kicked from the contest?
<zonovroman> dpm, I don't know, but it is very important to ask)
<zonovroman> dpm, good night!
<dpm> zonovroman, don't worry, your app will not be disqualified for that, and good night! :)
<nik90> daker: Do you happen to know why Green Mahjong, a html app created for the App Showdown is having some scaling issues? http://imgur.com/pVJZz1D
<nik90> daker: I noticed that you are the HTML guy :)
<daker> nik90: that's a known issue
<daker> bug 1303050
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303050 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "viewport html5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303050
<daker> a qtwebkit bug
<nik90> daker: is there a fix coming anytime soon? It makes using the app literally impossible. Hence I cannot review it as a showdown judge.
<daker> you can test it in the browser-app
<daker> http://daniel-beck.org/greenmahjong-small/
<nik90> ah ok
<daker> the html5-app-launcher needs to switch to oxide
<daker> the browser-app is already using oxide
<nik90> ok
<daker> nik90: it works ?
<nik90> daker: I tried it on my desktop browser..trying now on the UT.
 * nik90 is annoyed by the constant unity 8 freezes in the recent proposed images.
<nik90> daker: that works..thnx..I have noted it down in workaround document
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<thunderamur> Hi! Sory for my english. Hope you can understand me. I want to create simple app with Ubuntu SDK. App must parse the output of console programs and show some of the data in the tray, with animation icons and tooltips on mouseover.  Where i can get tutorial how to add icon in systray with Ubuntu SDK?
<AskUbuntu> How to package QML Extension Library + Tabbed Touch UI? | http://askubuntu.com/q/445336
<dpm> morning zbenjamin, I'm trying to build Reminders using a 14.04 click chroot and I'm having some issues. I've got 2 click targets defined, both for trusty: one using the 13.10 framework and one using the 14.04 framework. So the first question is, when doing a build, does QtC just pick the one defined first in the click target dialog? The second question is: I've installed libssl-dev on both click chroots, yet while building on the chroot the build fa
<dpm> ils because it cannot find one of the ssl headers. Any ideas what could be going on there?
<zbenjamin> dpm: no it does not pick it you have to assign it to the project
<zbenjamin> dpm: there should be 2 ubuntu sdk kits for you
 * kalikiana looks at nik90 and wonders if he still wants to review https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<dpm> zbenjamin, how do I assign it? And why did it pick by default when choosing "Build in chroot" /tmp/build-reminders-app-Desktop-Default/ubuntu-sdk-14.04-armhf ?
<zbenjamin> dpm: aaa you are using the old version, i though you are using the version from the ppa
<justCarakas> how can you use the framework for 14.04 ?
<dpm> zbenjamin, I was, until this morning an archive update overwrote that :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: right click -> build on chroot picks the framework from the manifest
<dpm> ah, ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, let me install from the PPA packages again first
<dpm> zbenjamin, I've reinstalled the PPA packages, but I don't see any difference from the QtC version I was running a few minutes ago. How do I tell if I've got the newest version, and if so, how do I assign a kit to the project?
<zbenjamin> dpm: dpkg -l | grep qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<dpm> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225191/
<rpadovani> dpm, o/ Have I to open a new bug for the QtCreator issue about reminders-app?
<rpadovani> Do we can solve it with a rename of the desktop file or there is something else to do?
<dpm> rpadovani, yes please, could you file a bug?
<rpadovani> dpm: yes, sure
<dpm> thanks!
<rpadovani> dpm bug 1304879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304879 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Fail to run build from trunk on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304879
<zbenjamin> dpm: you restarted QtC right?
<dpm> zbenjamin, yes (I've just done it again now, just in case)
<dpm> thanks rpadovani
<zbenjamin> dpm: then don't use build in chroot anymore
<zbenjamin> dpm: you should now be able to assign Kits to your project
<zbenjamin> dpm: on the Projects tab there is a add kit button in the top left corner
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, ok. Yeah, I saw that: if I go to Projects, switch kits, I've only got a 13.10 kit
<dpm> ok, let me add one
<zbenjamin> dpm: usually you select them on project creation, but if you load a existing project you have to manually assign them
<dpm> done, added the 14.04 kit, let me try to build now
<dpm> ack
<zbenjamin> ok you need to switch to the Kit in the bottom left corner right over the green arrow
<zbenjamin> dpm: ^
<dpm> yeah, that got switched to by default when I clicked on it on the Projects page
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems I'm still having the same issue: the build cannot find the headers from the libssl-dev package I installed in my chroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225237/
<zbenjamin> dpm: weird
<zbenjamin> dpm: you sure the right kit is selected?
<zbenjamin> dpm: just to be sure switch to the desktop kit and then to the 14.04
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems to switch allright:  Build files have been written to: /tmp/build-reminders-app-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_04_trusty-Default
<zbenjamin> dpm: hmm what you could do is echo the framework it sets in the qtc_chroot_cmake2 scipt
<zbenjamin> dpm: should be in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts
<zbenjamin> dpm: echo $CLICK_SDK_FRAMEWORK
<zbenjamin> dpm: you should see it when right clicking on the project and use run cmake
<dpm> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: in general messages output i think
<dpm> trying now
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems to output the right one: ubuntu-sdk-14.04
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 run"  then go to your project dir and try manually
<dpm> zbenjamin, shall I just do a local cmake run? I.e. 'cmake . && make'?
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah in the chroot command prompt
<zbenjamin> dpm: but please create a builddir
<zbenjamin> dpm: mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make
<dpm> hm, too late
<zbenjamin> dpm: then you just messed up your QtC project ;)
<dpm> argh
<zbenjamin> dpm: a in source cmake build prevents all out of source builds
<zbenjamin> dpm: that is a cmake restriction
<dpm> ok, I'm back to a clean dir
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, that failed to find the header too :/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225295/
<zbenjamin> dpm: how did you install the libssl-dev package?
<zbenjamin> dpm: in maintenance or run mode?
<zbenjamin> dpm: because if you did in click chroot run the packages are removed after you log out
<zbenjamin> dpm: click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 maint apt-get install libssl-dev
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Cherish An Antique Day! :-D
<dpm> zbenjamin, sorry I was otp. It seems the header still cannot be found, and I know why now - it seems the x86 version of the package is installed (see the note at the end of the paste): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225370/
<zbenjamin> dpm: arghs yeah you have to install libssl-dev:armhg
<zbenjamin> armhf
<dpm> aha
<zbenjamin> dpm: always add :armhf if you install libs for development
<dpm> zbenjamin, so I should do click "chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 maint apt-get install libssl-dev:armhf", right? How do I do it from within Qt Creator? If I click the Maintain button in the click targets, the package will remain installed across project reopenings, right?
<zbenjamin> dpm: exactly
<zbenjamin> dpm: but if you use the maintain button you can just do : apt-get install no need for the click part the
<zbenjamin> n
<dpm> yes
<dpm> thanks a lot zbenjamin, the project is now happily building :) - one last thing we need to fix is the build. So we've got this bug now, which is essentially what we discussed with sergiusens yesterday. As a short term fix, would you recommend us to just rename the .desktop file? bug 1304879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304879 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Fail to run build from trunk on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304879
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah that would fix it for now, but we need to find a better way to do this
<dpm> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: btw you will have to set -DCLICK_MODE manually from now on, the templates don't use it anymore and i think setting it in the chroot cmake scipts was just not the way to go
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, that was a trick, that wasn't my last question :) So now I've built reminders, how do I create the click in the new QtC? Will the Publish tab do the right thing and use the output from the right kit?
<zbenjamin> dpm: create package on the publish tab
<zbenjamin> dpm: it will use the currently selected kit
<zbenjamin> dpm: or you attach your device and click the run button and it should magically show up on your device, its not installed atm
<dpm> zbenjamin, excellent. Now, on reminders we've got a click/manifest.json.in file that gets generated with cmake. I guess QtC will simply ignore that and create its own?
<dpm> and if so, how can we make our .json.in file to play nice with QtC?
<zbenjamin> dpm: you can't make the json.in file play nice with QtC except you rename it to manifest.json and put it in the root folder
<zbenjamin> of your project
<zbenjamin> also the apparmor file
<dpm> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: i think cmake does not care how a in file is named right?
<zbenjamin> dpm: so you can still do the variable replacement but use manifest.json as input and output file name
<dpm> zbenjamin, no, cmake does not care, .in is just a convention for input files that are used as intermediate means to generate the final file after substitution
<zbenjamin> dpm: as long as it is a valid json file QtC should not care
<dpm> ah, but that'd mess revision control
<zbenjamin> dpm: no bzr mv
<zbenjamin> dpm: should take the rev info with it
<dpm> yeah, but that's not what I mean
<zbenjamin> then i did not get it right ;)
<dpm> I mean every time the click package is created, the manifest.json file would be overwritten
<dpm> and bzr would show it as changed
<zbenjamin> why is that? the output file is created in the builddir
<zbenjamin> or at least it should be
<dpm> oh, I see...
<nik90> dpm: I created a google document where I listed the current SDK blockers affecting app showdown developers. You can find it at https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kzLBDMWx5iS67pNiDasfxg4bMlTHET-j50hoUQZjYfc/edit
<nik90> dpm: (in response to your email yesterday)
<dpm> zbenjamin, I was thinking of it being generated locally, but yes, you're right. My case would only apply for in-tree builds, with are a very bad thing to do, I've just learnt :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: i'm actually planning to use the manifest file to create the runconfigs, each hook in the manifest file will result in a runconfig but for that i need it always in the root dir
<dpm> nik90, oh wow, nice work!
<zbenjamin> dpm: that means we need to migrate the core apps away from manifest.in
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok. So if I want to fix this today in reminders, other than moving manifest to the root of the source tree, would you recommend me to hardcode the values, or to use cmake variables?
<nik90> dpm: so if there are other judges who happen to notice a common issue, they can fill it in so that we can take that into consideration during the review process.
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> nik90, I'll put a link to the doc in the judging sheet
<nik90> dpm: ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: you can use the variables as long as the hooks are all in the manifest file. Best would be of course if the desktop file names in there as well but i think i can work around this by reading the manifest file in the builddir again
<dpm> nik90, although, an issue might be that the Chinese judges cannot access it due to Google blocking
<nik90> dpm: ooh...I didn't think about that. Is there a common place where we all can access it?
<zbenjamin> dpm: just check if QtC overrides you any variables maybe then we can see if we can fix that. but it should not
<nik90> dpm: email doesn't really work since it makes it harder to dig up older email conversations.
<dpm> nik90, yeah, we can use pad.ubuntu.com perhaps
<zbenjamin> dpm: and rename the desktop file for now until we have a better solution
<dpm> zbenjamin, ack. To make sure I get it right, what do you mean by "as long as the hooks are all in the manifest file"?
<nik90> dpm: good idea. I will transfer it to pad.ubuntu.com and then send you the invite link via email.
<dpm> nik90, great, thanks!
<zbenjamin> dpm: afaik every child-object in the hook object represents a desktop file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225456/
<zbenjamin> dpm: so i'm going to create a runconfig for every property in the hooks that contains a object with a desktop: property (thats the plan at least)
<dpm> zbenjamin, right, so I guess if I leave the variables as they are, it should still work? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225454/
<zbenjamin> dpm: the @APP_NAME@ would be a problem
<zbenjamin> dpm: because thats how your runconfig is called then
<zbenjamin> dpm: and i would search in the output manifest file for a property called @APP_NAME@ that does not exist
<zbenjamin> but the others are ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: btw is there a documentation about the manifest file structure?
<dpm> zbenjamin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<zbenjamin> dpm: thx
<dpm> zbenjamin, now that I've moved manifest.json to the root of the source tree, why does QtC not read it and tries to overwrite it every time? That does not work for core apps, as e.g. the maintainer is a team, and every time QtC sets the author to an individual developer
<nik90> zsombi: What is the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/210181 and https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-fetch-fix/+merge/208749 ?
<nik90> zsombi: can we expect them to be approved and merged by this week?
<nik90> before freeze
<zsombi> nik90: there're some comments on it which I need to address...
<zsombi> nik90: not entirelly sure... it all depends how fast can we land stuff also...
<nik90> zsombi: ok. Because once they land on device, I will have to also test and make sure the alarms is good to go for this cycle.
<nik90> zsombi: it is high priority that a working alarms implementation doesn't get postponed to the next cycle. And popey wants the final 14.04 image to have a working alarms implementation.
<zsombi> nik90: you should test it before it lands, right? there will be some changes in the fetch-fix, we just found a bug there
<zsombi> nik90: popey: sorry, we got other high priority stuff as well to finish in april :/
<nik90> zsombi: well I did already test the MP. But once it is on the phone, I will have to make sure everything is still good and ready for production.
<zsombi> nik90: you shoudl re-test it again once I'll add the fixes to it... I was working on it this morning, but had to switch to other task doe to its priority
<nik90> zsombi: just ping me when you want me to test.
<zsombi> yeps, you'll get pinged :)
<dpm> dholbach, how do I install the click reviewer tools? And do you know how to make them work in Qt Creator? I see under Tools > Options > Ubuntu > Click packaging reviewer a text entry where I should probably point to the tool's dir or the executable, but I'm not sure how it's supposed to work. Do you happen to know?
<dpm> nm, I think I've figured it out
<dpm> sudo apt-get install click-reviewers-tools
<dpm> although I still don't understand how to get QtC integration going
<dholbach> dpm, zbenjamin should be ablle to explain
<dpm> np
<zbenjamin> dpm: if you click create package in the publish tab just wait there for the package to be finished and it should show you the validation output
<dpm> zbenjamin, it shows me a "Click reviewer tools" progress bar and that's it
<zbenjamin> dpm: on the publish tab it shows you a list of items on the right side
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats the graphical representation of the review tools output
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, small popups on the bottom right side, but I cannot see any textual output
<dpm> running the click review tools on the command line gives me a failure, but QtC doesn't tell me anything
<zbenjamin> dpm: if you look on the pusblish tab on the right side there is a button that says validate click package right?
<dpm> zbenjamin, no, just 3 buttons: Reload - Reset to defaults - Create package
<zbenjamin> aaa  you did not have the review tools installed?
<zbenjamin> restart QtC after you installed it
<zbenjamin> dpm: ^
<zbenjamin> dpm: its not picked up automatically
<dpm> aha
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, now it works, thanks! I'm not sure if you saw the question earlier: "now that I've moved manifest.json to the root of the source tree, why does QtC not read it and tries to overwrite it every time? That does not work for core apps, as e.g. the maintainer is a team, and every time QtC sets the author to an individual developer"
<zbenjamin> dpm: does it overwrite everything?
<zbenjamin> dpm: or just some vars
<dpm> zbenjamin, everything, although I've noticed that if I copy and paste the original file in the Manifest tab inside Publish, then it remembers it
<zbenjamin> dpm: wut? strange
<zbenjamin> dpm: and when you close and reopen QtC?
<dpm> still remembers it
<zbenjamin> dpm: technically it should never overwrite a existing manifest.json
<zbenjamin> dpm: would be nice if we could reproduce that problem+
<dpm> zbenjamin, steps to reproduce: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225741/
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok thanks i will look into that problem as the first fiy
<zbenjamin> fix
<zbenjamin> dpm: quick check: did you move the apparmor file to the root path as well?
<zbenjamin> dpm: because if that does not exist it would reset all values
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, its next to manifest.json
<zbenjamin> how is it called?
<zbenjamin> i think QtC wants some special name, that should change maybe
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok i think i can fix that problem, i'm going to read the apparmor file from the manifest.json
<dpm> ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems I'm slowly getting there with reminders, but I've still got a final issue: when I hit the run button, it fails on the deploy step - it says "Could not connect to host: Private key file error: No such file or directory", although the device is connected, I can adb into it and QtC seems to detect it too. Any ideas?
<mihir> renato, ping
<zbenjamin> dpm: can you paste the device log from the devices page?
<dpm> sure
<daker> mhall119: hi, how can i test the email client ?
<zbenjamin> dpm: note every device has its own log tab now
<dpm> ok, cool. zbenjamin, here's what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225784/
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok thats the main log, every device has its own
<zbenjamin> should be inside the devices tab
<zbenjamin> dpm: right under the Simple and Advanced tab
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, got it now. Here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225790/
<zbenjamin> dpm: weird that looks good
<zbenjamin> dpm: try ssh phablet@127.0.0.1 -p 10000
<zbenjamin> dpm: sorry ssh phablet@127.0.0.1 -p 10001
<zbenjamin> dpm: meh the log is wrong it should be 10000 ;)
<zbenjamin> dpm: aaa there was a problem with openssh not being started
<zbenjamin> dpm: adb shell setprop persist.service.ssh true
<zbenjamin> dpm: adb shell start ssh
<dpm_> zbenjamin, sorry, got disconnected, not sure if you got my reply - ok, it asked me to accept the device, to which I said yes, and then it connected
<zbenjamin> dpm_: so you can ssh into the device?
<dpm_> yep
<zbenjamin> dpm_: but it still does not work from qtc?
<dpm_> I'll try now again
<dpm_> zbenjamin, no joy, when I press the green button I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225814/
<zbenjamin> dpm_: if its not working try to remove the device from Tools->Options->Devices and then redetect
<dpm_> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm_: if that still not helps we need to check if the private key listed in ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/devices.xml is existing in you .ssh folder
<dpm_> hm, now it does not detect any devices
<zbenjamin> dpm_: if you hit the redetect button in the Ubuntu devices tab?
<dpm_> zbenjamin, ok, after restarting QtC and redetecting, it saw my device. Do I need to re-add it under Options again?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: should be there already
<dpm_> ah, yeah, I can see it, will try to hit Ctrl+R again
<zbenjamin> dpm_: so?
<dpm_> zbenjamin, ok, it seems that worked, but I'm not sure it launched the app, as it's failing to start (that's a reminders bug, not QtC). So essentially, what that does is to copy the result of the build and runs it unconfined?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: yes until we have debugging support in the launcher
<dpm_> in the same way it did with qmlprojects?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: or some other way
<zbenjamin> yes
<dpm_> zbenjamin, what about installing click packages? Is that on the roadmap, or is there a way already to do that from QtC?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: the ultimate goal is to install a click package and run it confined. But we need to get debugging into that somehow
<dpm_> ok, cool. Thanks for your help zbenjamin!
<dpm_> lunch time
<zbenjamin> dpm_: np, thx for the feedback
<dpm_> mzanetti, rpadovani, I'm not sure I'll be around for the reminders meeting today. Would you mind if we move it to tomorrow or Friday some time in the morning?
<mhall119> daker: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/trojita/
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119: on the desktop ?
<daker> got it running on the desktop
<renato> mihir, pong
<mihir> renato, if i want to get an event by event.ParentId can I get it like this ?
<mihir> event = model.fetchItems(event.parentId)
<renato> mihir, let me check
<renato> but I think this should works
<renato> are you having problems with that?
<mihir> renato, i am not able to test it, so just asked , we have to use it for deleting entire event , if it is recurrent event.
<renato> mihir, this is a bit more complicated than that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225979/
<renato> the function will return a fetchId and you will need to check for that on onItemsFetched model signal
<renato> mihir, and the arg is a list not only one id
<renato> something like  model.fetchItems([event.parentId])
<justCarakas> aaaargh, I'm getting stress, still 3 more hours at work and my app for the showdown isn't finished yet :p
<mihir> renato, ohhkie ,
<mihir> renato, so i need to check implement onItemsFetched
<mzanetti> dpm_: I'm in london for a sprint. so yeah, would skip it too today
<dpm_> ok!
<dpm_> have fun at the sprint :)
<mhall119> daker: dholbach has it in a PPA
<dholbach> daker, mhall119: are we talking about trojita?
<mhall119> yeah
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<daker> dholbach: yes, i extracted the click package, got it running on the desktop
<dholbach> ^ it's available here
<daker> ok thanks
<popey> beuno: JamesTait are you able to delete an app from the store pls? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/424/ (it's mine)
<popey> beuno: JamesTait also delete this one.. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/99/ ?
<popey> (I see no way in the web UI to do it myself)
<JamesTait> popey, I don't have access to do that, but I think beuno does.
<beuno> popey, I can delete them, have they ever been published?
<popey> beuno: no
<dpm_> rpadovani, mzanetti, when you've got a minute, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/qtc-changes/+merge/214951 and
<dpm_> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1303763/+merge/214952
<dpm_> elopio, that last MP ^ should fix your issue with reminders not launching, if you too have got a minute for a quick review
<mzanetti> dpm_: left a comment. did you try that?
<dpm_> mzanetti, good point, I was too focused on getting the click to work
<zbenjamin> ls
<dpm_> mzanetti, AP seems to run allright. Well the one test we have :)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> dpm. ok. approving then
<mzanetti> dpm_: approved this one. the other is a bit more to read. is it urgent?
<dpm_> mzanetti, it is simply because this one depends on the other. But if you're busy with the sprint, no worries, I can try to find another reviewer
<dpm_> I just had to modify a couple of things to make the app runnable and buildable from QtC
<elopio> dpm_: :D /me tries.
<dpm_> nice, thanks :)
<nadrimajstor> I'we had some issues and I identified the problem: It is me.
<nadrimajstor> Can someone suggest a course that focus on QML/QtQuick way of doing things_
<dpm_> popey, fginther, I'll be a minute, I need to reboot
<fginther> popey, did we agree to meet now?
<popey> fginther: i have nothing in my calendar
<popey> dpm: ^
<fginther> dpm, popey, I have another hangout scheduled for now, but I can chat in about 30 minutes
<popey> we both have one in 30 mins
<dpm> popey, fginther, of course, I was adding the event while doing other things and I invited myself only!
 * dpm facepalms
<JoshStrobl_> popey: When did you drop such a magnificent beard? :D
<dpm> fginther, popey, would in 1h30 work for you? Otherwise we can leave it for tomorrow
<JoshStrobl_> *grow
<JoshStrobl_> not sure why I substituted the word for drop
<JoshStrobl_> haven't had coffee yet...sigh
<JoshStrobl_> popey: The only hangout shown on https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=dno3ip0msg552dei3e3r7m8jl0%40group.calendar.google.com (from #ubuntu-on-air) is the engineering live. Is there another hangout or is it some internal one?
<popey> JoshStrobl_: haha, thanks ☻
<popey> JoshStrobl_: pass
<popey> dpm: fginther i can do 2 hours time, not 1.5
<rpadovani> dpm, just arrived at home, so it's good also for me to postpone to tomorrow reminder hangout
<dpm> popey, will move to tomorrow, as I'll be away in 2h
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, great
<popey> ok
<elopio> dpm: I've just provisioned reminders from your branch with click buddy and it still fails to open.
<dpm> elopio, what does the upstart log say?
<elopio> dpm: Unable to exec 'reminders' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders': No such file or directory
<dpm> elopio, which branch of the two did you pull?
<elopio> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1303763/+merge/214952
<elopio> I didn't know there were two.
<dpm> elopio, that's the right one you pulled
<elopio> dpm: this time, the file is there, so that's one step forward.
<dpm> elopio, what's the log file name you looked at? was it for the 0.5 version of reminders?
<elopio> dpm: yes. .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders_0.5.log
<dpm> elopio, ok, let me quickly add some logging
<dpm> elopio, would you mind trying lp:~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1303763-debug and showing me the debug log?
<elopio> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226581/
<elopio> is that the right log file? It doesn't show anything new
<dpm> elopio, there is something fishy going on here. That does not look right. See the last commit of the branch, it should be adding debug calls
<dpm> ah wait
<dpm> it doesn't even get to there
<dpm> elopio, that works for me on a click package created with Qt Creator and then manually installed with pkcon. Perhaps something click-buddy is doing?
<elopio> dpm: you move the click with adb push and then pkcon -i ?
<elopio> I can try that.
<dpm> elopio, yes, adb push and then pkcon install-local
<dpm> but the other thing I did was that I didn't create the package with click-buddy, but with Qt Creator. I can put my package somewhere online for you to try, and perhaps compare it with the one from click-buddy?
<elopio> same error. I'll try creating it with qtcreator.
<beuno> popey, deleted
<dpm> elopio, here's my .click. Just created it fresh, will install it now to try anew -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5_armhf.click
<elopio> dpm: that one works
<dpm> elopio, are there any differences between the click packages themselves?
<elopio> dpm: yes. Is there a way to extract the contents of the .click?
<dpm> elopio, I generally change the extension to .deb and open it with file-roller ;)
<dpm> there must be a more elegant way to do this, but that works for me :)
<elopio> good enough
<elopio> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226662/
<elopio> I'm probably using click-buddy wrong, because it's generating the bin in x86_64-linux-gnu
<elopio> ah, I see  click-buddy --arch armhf --provision
<elopio> so, I found a bug just by luck. I was provisioning wrong.
<popey> beuno: thanks
<dpm> elopio, ah, good that you figured it out
<elopio> dpm: now the test that I was going to do was to open online accounts on the phone, but it doesn't work. Can you try it?
<elopio> dpm: I mean, open reminders without account, and touch the button.
<dpm> elopio, it works for me after having removed my account on the phone. I.e. I then started reminders, saw the view with the button to open accounts, clicked on it, and then it pops up the system settings app with the online accounts view
<dpm> elopio, so that seems to work on the phone, but it won't work on the desktop I think
 * dpm tries
<dpm> no, that doesn't work on the desktop
<dpm> gvfs-open: settings:///system/online-accounts: s'ha produït un error en obrir la ubicació: No se sap gestionar la ubicació especificada
<dpm> which translates to "error while opening location. Can't manage specified location"
<elopio> dpm: it didn't work for me on the phone.
<elopio> :/
<elopio> I might need to reflash
<dpm> elopio, I'm using image 281
<dpm> elopio, do you have any ideas why Jenkins failed on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1303763/+merge/214952 ?
<daker> dholbach: what channel should i flash ?
<dholbach> popey, dpm: ^ do you have an answer for daker?
<popey> daker: what device and for what purpose?
<dpm> dholbach, daker, I'm missing some context. What channel to flash for what?
<daker> for the showdown
<dpm> I'd say the stable channel - 'trusty'. What do you think, popey?
<popey> ah for judging?
<daker> yes
<popey> i would use the trusty-proposed tbh
<daker> ok
<labsin> Anyone can tell if TilEm in the Click Store is working?
<popey> labsin: installing...
<popey> labsin: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-09-171848.png
<labsin> popey, Yay
<elopio> dpm: dh_install: usr/manifest.json exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<elopio> dh_install: usr/apparmor.json exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<elopio> dh_install: missing files, aborting
<dpm> ah, I'll need to fix debian packaging as well... thanks for spotting that out
<labsin> Anywone knows how I can use the CLICK_MODE build without the qtcreator chroot? I would like to test the click package on my desktop
<nikwen> Upload to the click store does not work for me any more:
<nikwen> {"traceback": "Traceback (most recent call last):\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/tasks.py\", line 536, in run\n    logger=self.get_logger())\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/client.py\", line 66, in submit_to_myapps\n    raise CallbackError(url, 'PUT', response.status, content)\nCallbackError: PUT to https://
<nikwen> myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-scan-complete/189/ got response 500:\n<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN\"\n    \"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd\">\n<html xmlns=\"http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml\" xml:lang=\"en\" lang=\"en\" dir=\"ltr\">\n    <head>\n        <title>Oops!</title>\n        <link rel=\"shortcut icon\" href=\"/assets/light/images/favicon.ico\" type=\"image/x-
<nikwen> icon\" />\n        <link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" href=\"/assets/light/css/reset.css\"/>\n        <link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" href=\"/assets/light/css/styles.css\"/>\n        \n        <link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" href=\"/assets/light/css/forms.css\"/>\n    </head>\n    <body>\n        <div id=\"container\">\n            <div id=\"container-inner\">\n                <div id=\"header\">\n
<nikwen>               \n                    <h1 id=\"ubuntu-header\"><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/\">Ubuntu</a></h1>\n                    \n                    \n                    <ul id=\"main-menu\">\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/\">Home</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu\">Ubuntu</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business\"
<nikwen> >Business</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/download\">Download</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/support\">Support</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/project\">Project</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community\">Community</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.
<nikwen> com/partners\">Partners</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://shop.canonical.com/\">Shop</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                    \n                </div>\n                <div id=\"menu-search\">\n                    \n                    <div id=\"search-box\">\n                        <form id=\"sitesearch\" action=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/search/node\" method=\"post\">\n
<nikwen> <input type=\"text\" maxlength=\"128\" name=\"search_theme_form\" id=\"search-box-input\"\n                                 value=\"Type to search\" title=\"Enter the terms you wish to search for.\"\n                                 onblur=\"if(this.value==&#039;&#039;){this.value=&#039;Type to search&#039;;}\"\n                                 onfocus=\"if(this.value==&#039;Type to search&#039;){this.value=&#039;&#039;}\"\n
<nikwen>                  />\n                          <button type=\"submit\" name=\"op\" id=\"search-box-button\"><span>go</span></button>\n                          <input type=\"hidden\" name=\"form_build_id\" id=\"form-967ff0ccc1a2f6f6d92f3e8c0822866d\" value=\"form-967ff0ccc1a2f6f6d92f3e8c0822866d\" />\n                          <input type=\"hidden\" name=\"form_token\" id=\"a-unique-id\" value=\"656a58b3b2c4f37a2af1d6b188a4a595\" />\
<nikwen> n                          <input type=\"hidden\" name=\"form_id\" id=\"edit-search-theme-form\" value=\"search_theme_form\" />\n                        </form>\n                    </div>\n                    \n                </div>\n                <div id=\"title\">\n                    <h1></h1>\n                </div>\n\n                <div id=\"content\" class=\"clearfix content-area\">\n\n<h1>Server Error</h1>\n\n<p>An
<nikwen> error occurred which prevented the page you requested from loading. If this problem continues, please consider reporting this problem by sending an e-mail to <a href=\"mailto:webmaster@canonical.com\">webmaster@canonical.com</a></p>\n<p id=\"oops_id\">OOPS-e8860c8c6ca84229b48b63bac067663c</p>\n\n<pre style=\"overflow:auto\">\n\t\n</pre>\n\n                </div>\n\n            </div>\n            <div id=\"footer\" class=\"clearfix\"
<nikwen> >\n              \n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Ubuntu</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features\">Features</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new\">What's new?</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free\">Why is
<nikwen> it free?</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu\">Why use Ubuntu?</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Business</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview\">Desktop</a></li>\n
<nikwen>    <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview\">Server</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/overview\">Cloud</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview\">Services</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/business/case-studies\">Case studies</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n
<nikwen>       </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Download</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download\">Ubuntu</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download\">Ubuntu Server</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div
<nikwen> class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Support</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community\">Community</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training\">Training</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services\">Services</a></li>\n                        <li><a
<nikwen> href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/usn\">Security notices</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Project</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu\">About Ubuntu</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/project/canonical-and-ubuntu\
<nikwen> ">Canonical and Ubuntu</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/project/open-source\">Open source</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives\">Derivatives</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Community</p>\n                    <ul>\n
<nikwen>           <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct\">Code of conduct</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved\">Get involved</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem\">Report a problem</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian\">Ubuntu and Debian</a></li>\n
<nikwen>                    <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntuvalues\">Ubuntu values</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Partners</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/programme\">Partner programme</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http:
<nikwen> //partners.canonical.com/\">Find a partner</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"https://certification.canonical.com/\">Hardware certification</a></li>\n                    </ul>\n                </div>\n                <div class=\"footer-div\">\n                    <p class=\"footer-title\">Further links</p>\n                    <ul>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us\">Contact us</
<nikwen> a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy\">Trademark policy</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/legal\">Legal information</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers\">Careers</a></li>\n                        <li><a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml\" class=\"newsfeed\">News feed</a></li>\n
<nikwen>                  </ul>\n                </div>\n            \n            </div>\n            <div id=\"copyright\">\n                <a href=\"http://www.ubuntu.com\"></a>\n                <p>&copy; 2010, 2011 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.</p>\n            </div>\n        </div>\n        \n        <script type=\"text/javascript\">\n\n          var _gaq = _gaq || [];\n          _gaq.
<nikwen> push(['_setAccount', 'UA-1018242-33']);\n          _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);\n\n          (function() {\n          var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;\n          ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';\n          var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);\n
<nikwen>      })();\n\n        </script>\n        \n    </body>\n</html>\n\n", "type": "CallbackError"}
<nikwen> Sorry for the long paste. :/
<popey> ugh
<popey> nikwen: do you get an error message?
<nikwen> Yes, the one I posted and something like "Update failed". Already tried resubmitting.
<popey> i am not going to try and pick the error out of all that html
<popey> can you extract the error message?
<nikwen> I'll do, wait a moment.
<rpadovani> nikwen, next time use !paste ;-)
<rpadovani> paste.ubuntu.com
<nikwen> Yes, I'll do. Sorry for that. Didn't notice the message was that long.
<nikwen> Need to update the app version, again.
<nikwen> popey: Ok, submitted a new click package. Here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227652/
<popey> that looks bad. beuno or JamesTait ^^
<nikwen> Yes, it does. :(
<zonovroman> Hello everybody!
<nikwen> Oh, and before that the page was not available for some time.
<popey> hello zonovroman
<beuno> popey, ouch
<beuno> looking
<popey> thanks
<nikwen> beuno: Thanks. :)
<alaak> Hi. Is there currently some problem with the Ubuntu Touch App submission process? I constantly get a Server Error on resubmitting my App.
<nikwen> alaak: Yes, me, too.
<nikwen> beuno is looking into it.
<alaak> ok. so maybe later. thanks for the information.
<nikwen> alaak: No problem. ;)
<beuno> yes, apologies
<popey> beuno: today is the last day of the app showdown, hence the increased number of submissions
<beuno> right
<pmcgowan> popey, hows it looking, lots of apps?
<nikwen> pmcgowan: Hope so.
<daker> hi popey
<daker> while flashing the Recovery menu popup, what option should i select ?
<daker> ah ok it works now
<beuno> popey, nikwen, it's going to take a while to figure out what the problem is
<beuno> can we push the deadline to tomorrow so people don't panic?
<popey> ugh
<nikwen> Would be great as it's quite late here.
<popey> jono_: ^^
<beuno> nikwen, what's your app called?
<nikwen> It's called "Cantata".
<nikwen> I've submitted version 0.1.2 some hours ago but every more recent version failed.
<nikwen> Package: com.ubuntu.developer.nikwen.cantata-touch
<jono_> beuno, popey sure
<beuno> sorry about this
<popey> jono_: can you announce and I'll help spread?
<nikwen> Does that mean it will definitely be later?
<james_w> nikwen: I'm pretty sure it will work if you have time to retry a couple of times
<james_w> nikwen: I believe the problem is intermittent
<james_w> I understand if you don't have time to do that though
<nikwen> james_w: Why do you think so?
<james_w> we have a fix in progress hopefully
<james_w> nikwen: because our current belief is that the problem is a race condition
<nikwen> How many times do you think will I have to submit it? Already tried three times...
<james_w> manifesting due to the increased number of uploads as we approach the deadlne
<james_w> nikwen: I have no idea sorry
<james_w> nikwen: probably not worth trying again then
<nikwen> Hm, I'll try it again though. Can't hurt...
<zonovroman> popey, jono_, beuno, one question: I have 3 apps, in then I fill a form, I have a choice about t-shirt. Is it only for winners or for contesters? I want to present one to my girlfriend;)
<nikwen> beuno: And after the update it tells me "You are required to upload the current version of your application." When I click on the link, I get another error though.
<nikwen> Server error: OOPS-629e2646938d4aa098344d93eb5d5571
<beuno> james_w, ^
<popey> zonovroman: i think it's one per person
<zonovroman> popey, it's a pity(
<james_w> nikwen: ok, that's the same error
<james_w> nikwen: we'll work on getting the fix out ASAP
<popey> zonovroman: get your girlfriend to submit an app ☻
<nikwen> james_w: Ok, thanks.
<nikwen> james_w: Is the fix ready yet?
<james_w> nikwen: nope
<nikwen> james_w: Because you mentioned "the" fix...
<james_w> right
<james_w> we're pretty sure we know what the fix is
<james_w> someone is working on the branch right now
<nikwen> Ok, great. :)
<zonovroman> Hm...really good idea! Thanks, popey.
<jono_> popey,
<jono_> sure, one sec
<jono_> popey, done
<popey> jono_: nice one, thanks
<daker> popey: how can i change the DNS ?
<daker> on the phone
<popey> daker: never tried...
<popey> i control dns on my router
<popey> dish it out via dhcp to all clients
<nikwen> jono_: What time will it exactly end at?﻿ 23:59 UTC again?
<popey> nikwen: yes, an extra day
<nikwen> popey: Thanks. :)
<james_w> anyone know who owns ubupocket?
<justcarakas_> and what time is it now
<james_w> 20:34 UTC
<justcarakas_> hmmm stresssss still finishing up
<pmcgowan> justcarakas_, popey deadline extended one day yes?
<justcarakas_> pmcgowan ? what do we also have tomorrow ?
<justcarakas_> do we get an extra 24 hours ?
<nikwen> justcarakcas_: https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts/8tcvNJpUejh
<pmcgowan> justcarakas_, good news and bad news ;)
<nikwen> pmcgowan: Exactly
<popey> pmcgowan: yes
<labsin> yay
<pmcgowan> popey, should that be in the topic? or will no one see it there anyway
<popey> nobody reads the topic
<pmcgowan> ya
<gerlowskija> What does the 'avengers' tag mean on a launchpad bug?
<popey> gerlowskija: nothing really, just that they were reported by a bunch of specific people
<nikwen> Will it be worth waiting for the fix for the sake of calming down or will it still take > 30 minutes? (I undestand that it takes time and am not trying to rush you. ;))
<beuno> nikwen, we know what the problem is now, we have a fix
<beuno> but I think it will take more than 30 minutes to do due diligence, QA the patch and deploy
<nikwen> Hm, good and bad. Hoped to get it done today. Anyway, thanks for your help, I'll publish it tomorrow.
<nikwen> Bye. :)
<labsin> still anyone in for some testing? (A Poker game, but with a shamelessly copied desktop UI)
<justcarakas_> im benifiting from these delays, I had to lay in bed for a week because I had a concusion, tought I wouldn't get a lot of features in the app that I wanted in, but now it seems that I'll get a bunch more things in it :D
<beuno> you're welcome!
<beuno> :)
<justcarakas_> how many original html5 apps are already submitted or is that a secret
<popey> justcarakas_: we don't reveal that until after the showdown finishes
<popey> I can say it's non-zero though ☻
<justcarakas_> popey, haha okey, I knew it wasn't zero because I'm one of them :p
<popey> hah
<justcarakas_> my girlfriend isn't too happy with the delay, an extra evening that she loses me to my pc :p
<popey> She has time to learn javascript and beat you at the showdown then ☻
<justcarakas_> would be nice if I could learn her popey, but I already have her little brother as aprentice :p
<justcarakas_> *teach
<justcarakas> anybody here checked out BE Mobile ? working on enableling English now :p
<nik90> popey: I found out that the ubuntu-system-settings got installed on my trusty automatically. If I try removing it, it seems to also remove account-plugin-ubuntuone ubuntu-system-settings ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts unity-scope-click
<justcarakas> what do I need to select for the framework to upload ?
<justcarakas> if I select 14.04 does that mean it cant run on 13.10 ?
<popey> nik90: ubuntu-system-settings is fine
<popey> nik90: there's another one for the phone, which is different i think...
<justcarakas> popey do you also know the answer to my question ?
<popey> justcarakas: yes
<popey> justcarakas: you can be 99% sure nobody is using 13.10
<popey> certainly all the judges in the showdown will be using 14.04
<justcarakas> okey, so I select 14.04 html dev than ?
<justcarakas> popey, and is the html5 theme 0.1 the most recent ? or is there a newer one ? if so where can I find it (sorry for all the questions)
<popey> justcarakas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<popey> ☻
<justcarakas> popey, when I create my click package I get this error:" Json Parse Error: illegal value " did I do something wrong there ?
<popey> possibly, yes. check your manifest.json
<justcarakas> popey: my manifest.json is created by the sdk :s
<justcarakas> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7228348/
<popey> also check your appname.json file
<justcarakas> {     "policy_groups": [         "networking"     ],     "policy_version": 1.1 } looks normal to me
<james_w> anyone around who has been having trouble uploading their app to the store?
<james_w> the problem some were having earlier with submitting apps to the store should now be fixed
<james_w> if you are seeing problems  then let us know
<popey> james_w: thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-10
<osmaycruz> hellow
<osmaycruz> im trying to display smth like this into a label
<osmaycruz> "00:00" with a QLabel
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey justCarakas
<justCarakas> does the app showdown end today at 23:59 ?
<dholbach> no, yesterday
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ → Wednesday, April 9th 2014 (23:59 UTC)
<dholbach> which links to http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20140409T2359
<justCarakas> dholbach there where problems yesterday, https://plus.google.com/+JonoBaconProfile/posts/55Q2mXX5Zy6
<dholbach> oh wow
<justCarakas> dholbach so I was wondering if it was a full 24 hours
<dholbach> I hadn't seen it
<dholbach> keep going then
<justCarakas> dholbach was the only place where you could find it. There was something wrong with uploading click packages
<justCarakas> dholbach I just wanted to verify it
<dholbach> ok... I wasn't aware of it
<justCarakas> dholbach no problem :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<mihir> hello all, Good Mroning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Safety Pin Day! :-D
<mihir> join #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey: can you test this bug on device and cofnrim ?
<mihir> bug #1302439
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302439 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Recurrence of event , event bubble is not showing up in week view." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302439
<mihir> confirm*
<popey> mihir: sure
<popey> mihir: commented on it
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<mihir> popey: it is not showing on desktop so filed bug
<mihir> but don't know may be some issues with my machne.
<mihir> machine*
<sergiusens> popey: bfiller https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/changerequest/
<popey> sergiusens: has it passed AP? I don't have time to AP test right now, am about to walk out the door
<sergiusens> popey: I'm assuming bfiller gave it the runs; I am in use of all my devices as well
<popey> i mean specifically the click
<popey> lemme test while I pack my stuff
<sergiusens> popey: yeah, that's right; I'm assuming he did that :-)
<sergiusens> popey: if you are in a hurry I'll find someone to run through this
<popey> no, its okay
<bfiller> sergiusens, popey : yes I ran the AP tests and they are ok
<popey> bfiller: not that I don't believe you, but I don't want didrocks on my back, so I'll run the AP tests before I go.
<bfiller> popey: sure, the more testing the better
<popey> bfiller: sergiusens all passed, approved gallery click
<dholbach> kyleN, popey, mhall119, dpm-afk, balloons: let me know if you do anything dev docs day related later on
<dholbach> I'll start with the review of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/ bugs now
<seb128> kenvandine, I wonder if we should drop the bound hacks we have in settings and just respect the toolkit for consistency
<kenvandine> no :)
<kenvandine> it annoys me soooo much :)
<kenvandine> unless we fix Qt :)
<kenvandine> seems to me that it should be the default
<sergiusens> popey: ty
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, we should fix the toolkit
<kenvandine> seb128, the only problem i see is making it compute the available size vs. the contentHeight
<dholbach> kyleN, would you agree that it should be "HTML5" everywhere and not "HTML 5"?
<kenvandine> seb128, but surely we can figure it out :)
<kenvandine> seb128, lets merge my hack for now... and i'll take a look at patching Qt
<kenvandine> seb128, that actually sounds kind of fun :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, better to be consistent in the settings at least
<dholbach> kyleN, I'll do a search across the page and fix it where possible then
<kyleN> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> mhall119, in bug 1285709 is that a specific feed of wordpress blog entries?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1285709 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Invalid RSS feeds for Ubuntu App Showdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285709
<mhall119> dholbach: the /showdown/feed/ is probably the WP generated feed for page comments
<mhall119> /feed/ it likely the WP generated feed of blog posts
<dholbach> mhall119, ok... maybe it didn't validate because of some of the Chinese characters?
<mhall119> it looks like it doesn't validate because of some of the content of the posts
<mhall119> which, IMO, it's really a big deal
<dholbach> so yeah... not sure what to do about it
<dholbach> mhall119, the main page on developer.u.c is it also updated through the WP interface?
<mhall119> no, that's hard-coded in the theme
<dholbach> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> the only thing we can do about the feeds not validating is go through and fix old posts
<mhall119> but I don't think any of the problem would actually break the feed for anybody, so I'd say very low priority or even won't fix
<mhall119> I'm inclined to say won't fix simply because it'll always be a lower priority than other work we have, so it won't get fixed anyway if we just leave it at a low priority
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntudeveloperportal/1256571/+merge/215190?
<mhall119> or ask the bug submitter if the non-validation is actually breaking something
<mhall119> if it's breaking a news reader, that would make it a higher priority
<mhall119> dholbach: approved
<mhall119> brb
<dholbach> mhall119, will this be auto-landed from the web team?
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1056040 looks like it's ready to land as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056040 in Ubuntu App Developer site "CSS broken in Chrome on HTTPS url" [High,Triaged]
<mhall119> dholbach: no autolanding on that project, no
<mhall119> ant left a comment after his approval on that, we need to check that it's still approved as-is
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> beuno, noodles775: did we ever see problems like bug 912191 again?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912191 in Developer registration portal "The upload process is unusably broken for large files - implement ftp/sftp uploads" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912191
<noodles775> dholbach: I'm not aware of any, but it certainly hasn't been fixed - it's still an upload via a browser. I'm not sure if ricardo was working on a way for clickapps to be uploaded directly via an api. I'll check with him.
<dholbach> noodles775, on http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/ we now say 3G
<dholbach> so I thought it's probably better now
<noodles775> dholbach: I'm not aware of it if it is, but pindonga or matiasb may know (pindonga is on his way)
 * matiasb looks
<pindonga> hi dholbach .. .about that upload issue... do we know if this was attempted via the web ui or via the api ?
<noodles775> pindonga: 15:34 < dholbach> noodles775, on http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/ we now say 3G
<dholbach> pindonga, I'm not sure anyone uses the API already
<pindonga> dholbach, k
<noodles775> dholbach: Either way, we should test it on staging with large files. The click infrastructure is much better than the non-click.
<pindonga> indeed, this requires someone looking into it (if the upload was done via the api I'd expect it to work properly for large files but we need to double check it anyway, just to make sure)
<noodles775> pindonga: The bug was created a long time before click, so it may not be relevant. I know for click we're using an updown service, but I don't know if the request is still going via the app server or routed directly from the client to updown (I hope the latter).
<pindonga> it should be the latter
<noodles775> But yes, we need to test either way. Perhaps we should ask if davmor2 can hit staging with large files - he likes to break things :)
<matiasb> noodles775, pindonga: yes, the upload form in devportal is uploading to updown directly
<noodles775> matiasb: great
<noodles775> james_w: Probably good to include in load testing too ^^
<davmor2> noodles775: I'm not here honest govnor I can pass you a pyscohnauts.deb if you like
<noodles775> davmor2: nah - this is specifically for click apps.
<davmor2> noodles775: just change the .deb to .click :D
<davmor2> noodles775: anyway off now for real
<dholbach> dpm-afk, can you reply to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/888541?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888541 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Community page needs a link to the askubuntu FAQs" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> dpm-afk, bug 912723 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912723 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Create a forwarding from dev.ubuntu.com to developer.ubuntu.com" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912723
<dholbach> down two 61 bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/ :-)
<qtros> popey ping
<kenvandine> seb128, i might have a simpler hack for the bounds stuff...
<kenvandine> seb128, instead of changing the boundsBehavior, changing interactive
<kenvandine>             interactive: contentHeight > height ? true : false
<kenvandine> and it looks like we can do the comparison with height instead of trying to calculate the height like we were doing
<kenvandine> seb128, humm... ok, maybe we can't count on height that way
<seb128> yeah, I'm not sure
<kenvandine> changing interactive instead of the boundsBehavior does work
<kenvandine> but it's annoying that we have to calculate the height
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> t1mp, quick question... the back button in the header ... is that gonna land before or after 14.04 release?
<t1mp> ahayzen: after
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a bug tracking it?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256424 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Back button in Header" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> ahayzen: did you or elopio find out a reason why the clock_app AP tests were failing with this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<ahayzen> t1mp, i didn't :/ it is really strange you run them all together and it fails then pick the tests that failed run them on their own and they pass :/
<t1mp> that makes  it really difficult to debug
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep
<t1mp> elopio: ^do you have suggestions what we do with this? is there a way to fix the clock app AP tests?
<ahayzen> t1mp, may have to write down which tests are failing... then put it on verbose mode and watch/record the screen when that test appears in the console lol
<ahayzen> t1mp, the other problem is that tests that are failing changes between runs :/
<elopio> t1mp: I haven't chance this week to continue debugging it. I'm sorry.
<elopio> *I haven't had chance
<dpm> kenvandine, on http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content/ - what's the difference between ContentImportHint and ContentTransferHint? They seem to have exactly the same docs
<kenvandine> oh... ContentImportHint doesn't exist anymore
<kenvandine> Elleo, did that file not get removed?
<kenvandine> Elleo, ignore that last question, mhall119 needs to manually drop it from the online docs
<kenvandine> dpm, ^^
<dpm> kenvandine, gotcha, thanks, yeah, I've been talking to mhall119 to update the online docs, and mhall119 is in touch with Elleo
<daker> hi guys
<daker> can anyone explain this :
<daker> $ phablet-screenshot grab.png
<daker> I: surfaceflinger detected
<daker> I: Capturing screenshot with screencap ...
<daker> a newly flashed phone trusty-proposed
<pmcgowan> daker, what version of phablet-tools?
<daker> pmcgowan: i am runing 14.04
<pmcgowan> daker, stumps me then, sergiusens?
<daker> pmcgowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232379/
<pmcgowan> I have 1.0+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> daker: and do you get a screenshot?
<sergiusens> are you running sf?
<daker> i am it keeps running for ever
<sergiusens> daker: hmm, surfaceflinger support is no more though
<daker> no, i didn't change anything, a newly flashed phone(just yesterday)
<daker> trusty-proposed
<sergiusens> daker: with --wipe or --bootstrap?
<daker> bootstrap
<sergiusens> daker: a mako/nexus4?
<daker> yep
<sergiusens> daker:  adb shell pgrep surfaceflinger <- what's the output?
<daker> nothing...
<sergiusens> good :-)
<daker> ah it works again
<daker> phablet-screenshot grab.png
<daker> I: Dumping fb0 ...
<daker> 3099 KB/s (3932160 bytes in 1.238s)
<daker> I: Done
<sergiusens> daker: strange
<daker> yep
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I remember seeing that a few weeks back
<pmcgowan> never figured it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: daker I think I may know what it is
 * pmcgowan waits with anticipation
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yup; if adb isn't running it breaks :-/
<sergiusens> want to log a bug?
<pmcgowan> sure
<sergiusens> thanks
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, where?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: phablet-tools
<sergiusens> ubuntu-bug phablet-tools
<pmcgowan> got it
<daker> sergiusens: yes you are right
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232409/
<daker> phablet-screenshot should check if adb is running
<daker> like phablet-network
<rpadovani> pmcgowan, sorry for the disturb, if I remember well you wrote a library to see which icons are available on the system, right?
<ybon> I don't understand where the "model" variable is instancied from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/TimeLineBase.qml#L40
<rpadovani> What's the name of the programm? I lost it in update from 13.10->14.04
<pmcgowan> rpadovani, sorry wasnt me
<daker> ybon: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/TimeLineBase.qml#L28
<rpadovani> pmcgowan, ops, wrong remeber,thanks anyway :-)
<pmcgowan> np
<ybon> daker: isn't that only a parameter passed to the resolveUrl when an event is clicked?
<ybon> I've removed this parameter, and I still have the event showing in my dayview
<ybon> so I wonder how the model.getItems() works :)
<daker> ah i am not really sure...
<ybon> something magical is around
<justcarakas> anybody here willing to check my French / German translations ?
<daker> justcarakas: translation of what ?
<justcarakas> dakar my HTML5 app, I'm using a javascript library for that
<ybon> popey: can you test again https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView/+merge/212164 for the alarm problem?
<daker> justcarakas: show me the frensh
<daker> french*
<justcarakas> dakar, http://pastebin.com/BvNvBpUN
<justcarakas> ping dakar
<justcarakas> popey can you review my app ? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/592
<justcarakas> or somebody else who can do it :p
<daker> justcarakas: it' daker ;) with e that's why i miss your pings
<justcarakas> ow crap :p
<justcarakas> well can you still have a quick look at it ? for the appshowdown ? :p
<justcarakas> daker, sorry that I typed your name wrong :p
<sarnold> justcarakas: you have an extra space after 'Abfahrt'
<sarnold> justcarakas: btw, try: d<tab> see what happens :)
<justcarakas> oww nice, didn't know that sarnold
<sarnold> justcarakas: there's two more strings in the de error section with trailing spaces
<sarnold> justcarakas: .. and in somethingWentWrong, there's a space before a comma
<daker> justcarakas: ^
<daker> departuraAndArrivalTheSame: 'Lieux de départ et de destination sont les mêmes',
<daker> noTime: 'Choisissez l\'heure',
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232910/
<justcarakas> thx daker
<justcarakas> and sarnold
<justcarakas> anything else daker sarnold  ?
<sarnold> nothing here, but I'm not a native german speaker, so there is plenty I could miss :) hehe
<daker> that's all for me(French)
<justcarakas> thanks Ill submit it to the click store
<justcarakas> somebody still here that can review my app ? popey ?
<justcarakas> Anyone who can review my app here ? if not I hope it still counts if it was uploaded in time
<daker> if it's in the store, i think it's good
<rschroll> justcarakas: I believe so.  (But I'm not sure.)
<justcarakas> daker: the update still needs to be approved
<daker> yeah i think your good
<daker> you are*
<justcarakas> I hope so, because I've been working on going from 1 language to 4 languages for the past 8 hours (after work)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-11
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<mihir> anybody using multiple monitors and facing issues with Mouse pointer ?
<justCarakas> mihir:  havent tried it yet on 14.04
<mihir> justCarakas, even when I was on 13.10  , i was facing same issue.
<mihir> I have two LEDs & one laptop screen.
<mihir> justCarakas, it keeps blinking on screen.
<justCarakas> mihir: I've used it on 13.10 1 laptop and 1 led and didn't had any problems
<mihir> okay.
<justCarakas> mihir: good luck
<mihir> justCarakas, thank you.
<mihir> nik90, ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90, I am unable to start clock app on 14.04 any tweaks ?
<nik90> mihir: what do you mean?
<nik90> mihir: it opens fine on my 14.04
<nik90> mihir: any terminal output?
<mihir> nik90, i just upgraded my desktop , and installed core apps
<nik90> mihir: can you open it in the terminal and run it via "ubuntu-clock-app". This way I can get the console output
<mihir> nik90, here is the output
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233978/
<nik90> mihir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1297712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297712 in Ubuntu Clock App "App won't start on desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mihir> i see bug , as per popey's comment
<nik90> mihir: anyways I will debug it later since I have an exam in another 4 hours :)
<mihir> i don't have any sync Online Account , then it should work.
<mihir> nik90, no issues, All the best for your exam :)
<nik90> thnx
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Barbershop Quartet Day! :-D
<justCarakas> had to look that one up JamesTait :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I feel like a bit of a fraud, having done the same one last year, but I like it. :)
<justCarakas> no problem, I actually look forward to your morning greeting every day JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, it seems quite a few people do, which surprised me quite a lot!
<JamesTait> justCarakas, so, did you find out about your app submission?
<justCarakas> JamesTait: no not yet, it was accepted in the morning around 5 but I don't really know who to ask
 * JamesTait wonders if davmor2 would know, if he's around yet.
<justCarakas> dholbach: I have a question about the appshowdown and I hope you can help me, I uploaded my update for my app before 23:59 yesterday but I couldn't get a hold on somebody to review it, does it than still counts for the app showdown ?
<dholbach> justCarakas, can you remind me which one it was?
<justCarakas> BE Mobile
<dholbach> Updated version by Jelmer Prins on 2014-04-10 23:47 - 9 hours, 54 minutes ago
<dholbach> Approved by Daniel Holbach on 2014-04-11 05:12 - 4 hours, 29 minutes ago
<justCarakas> dholbach:  that one indeed
<dholbach> I'd say it's all good then :)
<justCarakas> dholbach: ok, what a relieve I worked 8 hours on making the app multi language and it would be sad if it was too late
<dholbach> justCarakas, no, it's all good
<justCarakas> dholbach: do you know how long the judging will take ?
<dholbach> justCarakas, there were a couple of changes from other apps coming in as well and they were all before 23:59 UTC
<dholbach> justCarakas, I'm not member of the jury, but I assume it'll be done within 2 weeks
<dholbach> that's (if I remember correctly) how long it took in past competitions as well
<justCarakas> dholbach:  ok :) thx
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90, I proposed a new mp for that alarm bug few days ago. I'm not sure if it's fine :)
<PaoloRotolo> Maybe Launchpad didn't send any notification mail to you, so here I am :DMaybe Launchpad didn't send any notification mail to you, so here I am :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: can we please discuss this at 18:00 UTC? It is important we try to merge it today or in the weekend.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I got busy with my exam preparations
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: ok, no problem
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: if you come online on IRC at 18:00 UTC, we can discuss this here
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: so see you then :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: fine, good luck with exams :)
<dpm> hi zbenjamin, do you know how I can properly delete a click chroot in Qt Creator? I've got a 13.10 and a 14.10 chroot, and I tried to remove the 13.10 one via the dialog in Qt Creator. Removal failed (could not unmount, device busy it said), and it still appears in the QtC options. However, it must have deleted something, as I'm now getting an error message that it cannot find the chroot, every time I start QtC
<zbenjamin> dpm: try click chroot -a armhf -f  ubuntu-sdk-13.10 destroy
<zbenjamin> dpm: and check in /var/lib/schroot/chroots if the chroot still exists
<dpm> ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, it's a bit weird, the chroot is still there, but Qt Creator does not find it (and the command you gave me didn't delete it, either): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7234619/
<zbenjamin> dpm: if its not mounted anymore you should be safe to delete the contents there
<zbenjamin> dpm: click chroot sometimes breaks
<dpm> zbenjamin, it's mounted. So I just manually unmount all its mount points it and then delete it?
<dpm> strangely enough, I've got two 13.10 chroots mounted (and not a 14.04 one): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7234646/
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah the chroots are really bitchy sometimes ;)
<dpm> it seems I could unmount one, but not the other
<zbenjamin> dpm: there is a click_destroy_target  script in the qtc share folder
<zbenjamin> dpm: /usr/share/ubuntu/scripts/click_destroy_target armhf ubuntu-sdk-13.10
<zbenjamin> dpm: sorry it should be /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/click_destroy_target armhf ubuntu-sdk-13.10
<dpm> zbenjamin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7234689/
<dpm> it seems it cannot unmount it, I get the same error if I try to unmount manually
<dpm> no idea how that extra chroot got there in the first place, nor how to remove it
<zbenjamin> dpm: its the same chroot but with multiple sessions ;)
<zbenjamin> dpm: if the script can not kill it you might need to reboot and then manually delete it
<dpm> ok, rebooting then, brb
<dpm> zbenjamin, rebooting didn't seem to bring anything, the two 13.10 chroots are still mounted and the click_destroy_target script fails in the same way
<zbenjamin> dpm: hmm i think there was some place where schroot remembered what to mount
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok lets use schroot directly maybe we can fix it
<zbenjamin> dpm: schroot -c sessionname --end-session
<zbenjamin> dpm: sessionname should be the targetname+guid you have in the mounts
<dpm> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: not sure about the command i digged it up when i had the same problem but did not use it since then
<zbenjamin> dpm: but its something like that
<dpm> zbenjamin, that worked for the chroot I could unmount manually earlier on, but it fails for the one I could not unmount. I.e.
<dpm> $ sudo schroot -c click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf-6953c903-19d2-4644-ad7b-f465f697a5ed --end-session
<dpm> sudo: unable to resolve host avenc
<dpm> E: 15binfmt: update-binfmts: unable to open /var/lib/schroot/mount/click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf-6953c903-19d2-4644-ad7b-f465f697a5ed/bin/sh: No such file or directory
<zbenjamin> dpm: you maybe need to clean up manually , schroot has some place where it remembers the last sessions /var/lib/schroot/session or something like that.
<zbenjamin> dpm: but i don'T remember the exact way to do that
<dpm> yeah, looked at all dirs there, they seem empty
<dpm> I'll keep investingating, thanks for the help!
<rt_91> hi , i am trying to build a webapplication, where i am trying to access the files from multiple ubuntu one cloud accounts, while authentication. i am using the following url to https://login.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/authentications to authenticate cloud account . it asks for username and password,but when i am trying to use the same url,again it is not asking the username and password. i want to add multiple ubuntu accounts to this web inteface so that i
<rt_91> can access multiple ubuntu accounts at a time.
<rt_91> what should i do
<rt_91> so that it asks username and password every time hit the url
<sergiusens> popey: do you know if any of the music devs are avail? I want to release the latest music (with a fix for media-hub) but I have a failing test http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235377/
<sergiusens> jhodapp: ^^
<popey> not right now, there is an important annoying bug in music which needs fixing
<popey> i pinged them a mail earlier about it
<sergiusens> popey: these? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/revision/416
<popey> yes ☻
<popey> brilliant
<sergiusens> popey: great; that's in this http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/221/
<sergiusens> I want to release that
<popey> sergiusens: ok, just testing calendar, will get to that too
<sergiusens> popey: do you have a mako to test that with? I ran them on flo and have the same failure with AP on the test_artists_tab_album(with touch)    test
<popey> yes
<sergiusens> same failure as in ci I meant
<nik90> renato, charles: Any update on the cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283859 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<renato> nik90, I did not have time to look at it
<nik90> renato: can you add it to your todo list before release please....rather annoying to reboot phone to see updates alarm times.
<charles> nik90: unfortunately no. I'm not sure how to proceed with bug #1283859
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in Ubuntu Clock App "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283859
<charles> renato, if it's a caching issue with EDS, maybe we would workaround it by deleting the old alarm and saving a new one, instead of modifying the existing one
<charles> not a wholly satisfying suggestion, though...:/
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hey nik90 :) Are you free?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo:
<nik90> hey
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hey I think you will need to change the button into a Ubuntu Shape
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: since the color of the text on the green background is too light
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: we need the text color White
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: just a question, how to add text in Ubuntu Shape?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: you will need to add a label
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/7236256/
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: looks good :D
<PaoloRotolo> I'm adding the state
<PaoloRotolo> when timer is inactive
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ok
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: oh, what's model.enabled?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: it returns the alarm status
<nik90> of the current alarm item
<zonovroman> Anybody, who can help me? How I can install Oxide QML plugin?
<PaoloRotolo> cool, so I don't need a state
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: what about the new design of the currents mockup?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: I saw a dark background
<PaoloRotolo> that would be cool with that green
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: that's for next cyle :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: no time now
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: ok, pushed
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: testing now
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: looks good. I will review the code tonight and fix the AP tests. I will then propose a merge into your MP for that.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I am going for dinner now
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: well, thank you!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ty
<PaoloRotolo> nik90: good night
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: gud nite
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> need help with a name
<Aki-Thinkpad> LogiCalc is already taken
<Aki-Thinkpad> What can I name, "Symbolic deductive logic calculator"?
<ogra_> SymCalc ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmm,
<Aki-Thinkpad> already taken
<ogra_> DeduCalc
<Aki-Thinkpad> that one is taken as well :P
<sarnold> calcucalc?
<Aki-Thinkpad> considering I am using apl...
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha
<sarnold> sorry :)
<ogra_> SyDeLCalc
<sarnold> AkiCalc?
<Aki-Thinkpad> not bad :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> what about AplCalc?
<Aki-Thinkpad> there is no one named apple around who sues anyone regularly, is there?
<ogra_> PearCalc :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha, its not programmed in perl :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> (the closest language I could think of to pear)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Maybe I should just name it Halo or something
<sarnold> you're lucky. there's an entire "pear" thingy for php
<Aki-Thinkpad> Just so I can say I am playing halo on my ubuntu-touch
<sarnold> haha
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> APL is a redundant acronym... "A programming language"
<Aki-Thinkpad> maybe I can apply the same redundancy...
<Aki-Thinkpad> ALC
<Aki-Thinkpad> what does il8n mean in this?
<Aki-Thinkpad> label.text += i18n.tr("1 ")
<Aki-Thinkpad> And what does tr mean?
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: "internationalization"
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: "translate"
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: you'll also sometimes see "l10n" for "localization"
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, so its basically a way to make things easily translatable?
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: yeah; you'll quite often see the gettext() function aliased to _(); sometimes it would look like printf(_("sent %d flowers to %s\n"), number, person); -- then the translators would supply new strings for the output as necessary
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, Thanks,
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie sarnold
<ubot2> Factoid 'cookie sarnold' not found
<Aki-Thinkpad> wow... that sucks... I guess they ran out
<sarnold> aww. I like cookies. :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-12
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'm used to QtCreator, so bare with me here, but what is the best way to add a grid of buttons? (in this case, a basic keypad) A column of 4 rows, or a row of 3 columns?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or is there a grid?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nevermind, figured it out
<Aki-Thinkpad> What is the easiest way to execute a system command in qml?
<Aki-Thinkpad> according to ask ubuntu, its not implimented yet, but it is planned.
<sarnold> C++ module perhaps?
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, twas what they said. okay doke
<Aki-Thinkpad> How do tooltips work on a touch device?
<Aki-Thinkpad> for example, if I gave my button a tooltip
<Aki-Thinkpad> ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> would I hover my finger over it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> what does gu stand for? Grid unit?
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, Top of the morning to you
<Aki-Thinkpad> how goes the exciting world of app development for you?
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: hah! havn't heard that saying in a long while!
<DanChapman> things are pretty awesome and exciting atm :-D
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, oh do tell
<Aki-Thinkpad> what are you working on?
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: the Trojita email client
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, Ah a core apps guy. Jono must love you :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, oh is this for ubuntu touch, or the desktop?
<Aki-Thinkpad> kde; it looks really nice
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, should I switch away from thunderbird?
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: lol why Jono in particular? It's not 'technically' a core app since it's an upstream project.
<DanChapman> Yes for ubuntu touch
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, !!! woah; you ported it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Do you have any screenshots?
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: mhall119 posted some on https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/ECkDYPvVvXF
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, Nice work, it really looks great
<Aki-Thinkpad> Its pretty exciting to see ubuntu touch actually having a very unified UI
<qtros> popey hello!
<qtros> popey what do you think about this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ushorts-media-dialogs-label/+merge/214375
<qtros> popey I don't see any reason to disapprove  it
<qtros> popey but Joey wants to hear your decision. As I said before it doesn't change existing design, affect UX or smth like that. Only adds new useful feature in !some! feeds
<zonovroman> Anybody can help me with Oxide?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-13
<nikwen> Hi!
<nikwen> I've put more work into the Cantata project. (http://cantata.googlecode.com)
<nikwen> We're now displaying Album covers in the Qml version. However, those are loaded asynchronously in a C++ model.
<nikwen> The problem is that whenever a new cover is loaded, dataChanged has to emitted by the model. That causes the ListView to reload and it jumps back to the top of the List.
<nikwen> That's pretty annoying. Do you know any solution?
<nikwen> Anyone?
<nik90> nikwen: this is an upstream bug. I am trying to find the bug report for you
<nikwen> nik90: Thank you very, very much. Didn't think of that. :)
<nikwen> (One nik* helping the other nik*. ^^)
<nik90> nikwen: it was first reported in the ubuntu-reminders-app https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1303746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged]
<nik90> Upstream bug: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37983
<nik90> nikwen: lol
<nikwen> nik90: Yes, that's it. Thank you very much. :)
<nik90> nikwen: since it is affecting a core apps, you should expect a bug fix soon enough
<nikwen> Great, it's actually turning the current development version of Cantata unusable.
<nik90> nikwen: I can imagine
<ybon> nik90: do you know how to use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtOrganizer.DetailFilter/ by chance?
 * nik90 looks
<ybon> (seems that I need to import QtOrganizer 5.0, the 5.2 seems not available on my 14.04)
<ybon> thanks :)
<nik90> ybon: I haven't had to use QtOrganizer before, so I not familiar with it DetailFilter
<nik90> ybon: although it seems like the documentation is incomplete
<ybon> yeah, as usual
<ybon> nik90: you don't use the type for getting the alarms on the clock app?
<nik90> tried the official qt documentation?
<ybon> My need is to filter the alarm our on the event list
<nik90> ybon: nope. For the alarms, I interact with the alarms API which in turn deals with Qtorganizer
<ybon> the problem with the official documentation is that you have no idea what is implemented or not on Ubuntu side unless you get the chance to talk to the right person
<ybon> okay
<nik90> ybon: at the moment, the alarms are automatically sorted by recency.
<nik90> ybon: in that case you should talk to renato.
<nik90> he is the QtOrganizer expert
<ybon> ok, thanks, good to know :)
<daker> i used the OSM Maps twice this week :D
<ybon> cool :)
<daker> the GPS functionality is helped me a lot :)
<daker> -is
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-06
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> wow that was fast
<popey> :)
<popey> I literally _just_ woke my laptop up and saw your ping
<mihir> anyway it is not that urgent , but whenever you get time for this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1438910/+merge/255123
<mihir> we might need design input for the Recurrence Page change.
<popey> ok.
<mihir> if you can poke gventuri and we can then catch it up , as of now i have increased expanded height so that user can see all the options.
<popey> added a task for ubuntu-ux
<popey> ok, great.
<popey> that'll do for now.
<mihir> okay we have few pending Merges i'll do more testing tonight most porably and then we should be good to go
<popey> excellent.
<popey> thanks mihir
<cmyrland> hello world.. I'm goofing around trying to build a scope to handle the norwegian public weather service (yr.no), api over at api.met.no/weatherapi.. I've created a Unity Scope and done everything according to the jamendo tutorial (except syncing with bzr and cloning the jamendo files), but I've taken the essence of it and applied it to my little project. It seems everything falls into place when I insert std::string apiroot
<cmyrland> but when I try to run my project on the emulator, I get errors due to "debugmode" in apparmor and .ini file... But when I look at the code of those files, I cannot find anything related to debugging
<cmyrland> hmm, my bad.. trying to run arm software on i386 emulator is not a good idea, I guess.
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: hi. quick question: if i have an app that has graphical unit tests, is there any way to run them while building the debian package ?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: or if you know anyone that can help me with this that would also help
<mhall119> nerochiaro: balloons might be able to help
<mhall119> but he's still on holiday...
<renatu> charles, ping
<charles> renatu, pong
<renatu> charles, I sent you a private msg ;)
<charles> k
<lentzi> I'm trying to upload my first (web) app and keep getting messages like: "The package name com.ubuntu.developer.<appname>.lentzi is not valid. It can only contain dashes, numbers and lowercase ascii letters."
<lentzi> nvm I got it to work now with just "appname.lentzi". The packagecreator complains about "too short email" tho...
<newsages> hi
<newsages> im using PageWithBottomEdge and have trouble whit page "title"
<newsages> on main page, objects place ok,, on childpage, object place on top, overlay Title
<nik90> newsages: where did you get the PageWithBottomEdge?
<nik90> newsages: try setting "flickable: null" in the child page
<newsages> go now try one sec
<newsages> have same result
<newsages> when animation stop ok, but, when finish animation, object jump to top
<nik90> newsages: try uploading your code to github or launchpad, as that might make it easier to check what's going wrong
<nik90> newsages: otherwise it is looking looking for something in the dark
<newsages> ok, i have only 7 lines to test component
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-07
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<nerochiaro> balloons: hi, I have been told that you can maybe help me figure out how to have graphical unit tests running while using debuild
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin I'm having trouble with the sdk - I keep getting "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." and somehow via random clicking i can make it work, but don't know what makes it work again.
<popey> lp:~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/pdfview-show-hide-header is the branch I am trying to build
<zbenjamin> popey: lets see
<popey> I am branching that, then "qtcreator CMakeLists.txt"
<popey> then add -DCLICK_MODE=on
<popey> then go to the publish tab and try to build.. and I get this:-
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760632/
<zbenjamin> popey: does the same happen if you open qtcreator and use the "open project" dialog to open it?
<popey> lemme see
<popey> (sdk takes a very long time to start)
<zbenjamin> popey: i see the problem, you need to open the project tab and assign kits to the project when you open it the first time
<zbenjamin> popey: normally QtC should show the tab by default
<zbenjamin> popey: weird that it doesn't
<popey> ok
<popey> also, while I'm reporting things http://i.imgur.com/7BUsVyx.png
<popey> look at the bottom middle
<popey> looks like raw code where a blog post should be
<zbenjamin> wth
<zbenjamin> popey: seems its actually a post with that code :D
<popey> where do I assign a kit?
<popey> http://i.imgur.com/SUXAjnM.png
<popey> I already have one I think?
<zbenjamin> popey: yes you have one. Its still not working?
<popey> well i already had one at the start of this conversation
<popey> but launching sdk then opening the project seems to be building now...
<popey> rather than from the cli
<zbenjamin> popey: its possible that your schroot session is broken
<popey> \o/ it built
<popey> also
<popey> alan@deep-thought:/tmp/pdfview-show-hide-header$ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 3640
<popey> can we fix that?
<popey>  11:57:17 up  1:30,  4 users,  load average: 2.19, 2.91, 3.08
<zbenjamin> popey: omG
<popey> I know, right?
<zbenjamin> popey: sudo schroot --all-sessions -e
<popey> it happens _all_ the time
<zbenjamin> popey: then run click-chroot-agent -r
<zbenjamin> popey: i know, schroot is the weak spot in the SDK atm
<popey> hmm, one is busy
<popey> E: 10mount: umount: /var/lib/schroot/mount/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-amd64-130f3373-f078-4f8e-8a84-863aa59f3b1d/dev/pts: target is busy
<popey> but I have no sdk open
<zbenjamin> popey: no idea where the busy flag is coming from, bzoltan also had his fight with that problem a few days ago
<popey> thanks for the help zbenjamin !
<zbenjamin> popey: np
<ogra_> bzoltan, for a start with snappy i'd go with supporting nodejs snaps ... that gives you a javascript based server part your app can use and is most easy to package (you just need the node binary and a way to pull npm mudules in)
<ogra_> (for the combined click/snap idea)
<bzoltan> popey: that is horror
<popey> bzoltan: ya!
<bzoltan> popey:  what I wonder about is that I could not figure out what locks those mount points. I could not find a process what uses those directories. So I needed a massive cleanup and reboot to get rid of the zombie mounts
<ogra_> bzoltan, do you mount /proc ans /sys inside ?
<ogra_> *and
<ogra_> thats typically holding it ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I do .. .or better say the click/schroot does
<ogra_> right, you should check they get properly unmounted
<bzoltan> ogra_: do you think that schroot would work without those mounts?
<ogra_> no, they are needsed by some packages during install
<ogra_> but they should get cleanly unmounted along with the schroot
<bzoltan> ogra_: I see.. to be frank I have never check out what schroot does inside. I would expect it to mount-umount automatically
<ogra_> me too
<ogra_> perhaps you just discovered a bug :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am a bit worried that now as schroot is part of the snappy story we built an even bigger project on this pretty unstable and unreliable tool
 * ogra_ never used schroot ... i cant judge ... 
<ogra_> i just use a chroot inside an ubuntu-core tarball and cars for mounting needed stuff manually
<bzoltan> ogra_:  if you have used click than you have used schroot :)
<ogra_> *care
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> why would building a click use schroot
 * ogra_ always just does "click build ." with the right metadata files in place
<ogra_> ... the same way i build a snap :)
<bfiller> rpadovani: thanks for making those fixes to settings branch for browser
<bfiller> rpadovani: seems to be working better
<bfiller> rpadovani, oSoMoN : one question, is there supposed to be a search engine setting on the page? I think it showed up once but now is not being displayed at all
<oSoMoN> bfiller, only when there’s more than one custom search engine definition in $HOME/.local/share/webbrowser-app/searchengines/
<oSoMoN> bfiller, it’s relatively hidden for now, on purpose. In the future I’d like us to ship several search engine definition by default, but that will require more changes to the backend
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> bfiller, in a way, this setting entry is an easter egg :)
<bfiller> oSoMoN: where on disk is the settings file stored?
<oSoMoN> bfiller, ~/.config/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app.conf
<bfiller> oSoMoN: just want to test again with the file not present
<oSoMoN> bfiller, note that this used to be ~/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf, but with the migration to Qt.labs.settings, the filename had to change
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks
<bfiller> oSoMoN: I think the branch is good to go now, adding the validation for the url would be nice, but not critical I think
<oSoMoN> bfiller, agreed. I’m working on a branch that adds the "clear cache" option, and I’d like to land them all together if possible though, so it should give rpadovani a bit more time to add the validation if he wants
<bfiller> oSoMoN: great, hopefully we can land by tomorrow
<bzoltan> ogra_:  where the target APIs come from if not from a schroot?
<ogra_> bzoltan, which target APIs ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, if i write a website i also dont need any chroots :) i dont use C++
<ogra_> QML is happy without a chroot for rolling a click
<bzoltan> ogra_:  like your system is an LTS and you develop for a 15.10 based device
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, you do not use code completion and syntax highlight :) and you do not care if you accidentally use non existing APIs :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, i usually develop on my device ... i roll an empty click with Main.qml in it ... and then start editing in /opt/click ... once i have the code working fine on the device, i sync it back to the PC and build the final click
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes, I remember you explained it... it is the safest one
<ogra_> so i know the APIs work :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it would be fun to hijack the device (or the emulator) rootfs and use it as SDK
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, hi
<rickspencer3> so, I am running into a weird thing with u1db
<rickspencer3> in a nutshell, it seems to write records slowly on my desktop, which is making it hard on my tests
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, thats efeectively waht i do :) i have thre terminals open with ssh to the device, one with vim, one where i constantly tail -f the apps log file and one to run/stop the app
<bzoltan> ogra_: yes, that is the way :)
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I wish to make an SDK like that with IDE. It is totally possible and feasible.
<ogra_> bzoltan, indeed it is :) but i think the majority of useers will use the full SDK anyway
<bzoltan> ogra_:  We could totally do a full SDK with on device development :)
<ogra_> :)
<rpadovani> bfiller, thanks to you for the review :-) oSoMoN working on the url right now!
<rpadovani> popey, do you have 5 minutes for a query?
<bfiller> rpadovani: no problem, thanks for the code :)
<popey> for you, always
<rpadovani> :-)
<nerochiaro> balloons: ping
<rpadovani> bfiller, oSoMoN should be ready to land now
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, not sure how that happened, but there is a conflict now when merging your branch
<rpadovani> lolwut, on it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, there was an edit to looksLikeAUrl() function (I based to the one I had in my branch). I reflected it in UrlManagement.js, should work now
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, thanks! now there is another conflict when merging first the qt-labs-settings branch into trunk then yours, no idea why, I’m looking into it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, lol. Should I merge your branch in mine?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, well it doesn’t seem to do anything
 * oSoMoN is puzzled
<oSoMoN> "bzr help criss-cross" has some hints as to what might have happened
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, merging your branch with --weave fixes the issue, I wonder if there’s a way to have the CI train use that option when merging…
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, probably both of use merged from trunk, and so we had criss cross
<oSoMoN> yeah, that’s unfortunate
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I can probably remove my MR from the list though, as yours is based on it anyway
<oSoMoN> I’ll do that
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, thanks, let me know if there is something I can do to thelp
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, all good now, rebuilding in the silo
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<nik90> ahayzen: hey in your day delegate expand branch, couldn't we use ListItem.Expandable + UbuntuListView combination? That would give us the benefit of ensuring automatically that when the listitem is expanded it will be fully visible
<nik90> so we wouldn't have to define that ourselves by adjusting the flickable contentY
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll have an investigation :) ... also note the expandable part will have a big label at the top then a sortof list thing below
<nik90> true, but the ListItem Expandable is essentially an empty listitem..it gives us all the freedom to define whatever we need inside it
<ahayzen> ok i'll have a look thanks :)
<nik90> ahayzen: the reason I am suggesting this is because we then wouldn't have to worry about normal or expanded states along with their transition since that will all be taken care for us
<nik90> ahayzen: but it looks and works great atm
<ahayzen> as long as I can keep the slick animations i'll try and use the expandable :)
<nik90> ack.
<nik90> ahayzen: one more general question if you got time
<ahayzen> yup
<nik90> ahayzen: realistically I think that the new weather app could replace the old weather app when the phone makes the vivid transition..I was thinking may be we should start using the new listitems in Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<nik90> ahayzen: although after typing it out, I realized I wouldn't be able to develop it on my phone running RTM
<ahayzen> nik90, i guess :) ... i should be jumping from utopic -> vivid this week...but yeah i'm on rtm as well...tbh with most of my projects i'm waiting for rtm to sync with vivid before i make the jump otherwise development will be a pain
<nik90> ahayzen: fair point..it is best to wait for rtm to sync with vivid
<mardy> what is the right way of translating the .desktop files, in click apps? X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain or Name[<lang>]?
<mardy> popey: you might know ^
<popey> uhhhh
<ahayzen> we have an _ before the thing that needs to be translated in music http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/com.ubuntu.music_music.desktop.in.in i think cmake does the rest of the magic? IIRC
<mardy> ahayzen: but if I open the ~/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.music_music_2.0.846.desktop file, I see it's full with Name[]...
<ahayzen> as i said cmake does the magic :)
<ahayzen> so Name[<lang>] is probably correct
<mardy> ahayzen: and now I see that /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop uses X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain instead... I'm confused
<ahayzen> ugh :/
<mardy> Saviq: do you know how the shell translated the applications' name?
<mardy> *translates
<Saviq> mardy, from the .desktop file
<Saviq> mardy, it reads Field[locale]= from there
<mardy> Saviq: how come that the System Settings is translated, even though it has none of those? It uses X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain, but that doesn't seem to work in my app
<Saviq> mardy, it does fall back to gettext indeed
<mardy> Saviq: maybe X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain works for system apps, and not for clicks?
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, we're not looking in the right dir
<Saviq> mardy, this could be potentially be added, actually
<Saviq> mardy, file a bug with qtmir please
<mardy> Saviq: it would indeed make me happy :-)
<Saviq> mardy, you can easily put the translations in the .desktop file in the mean time
<Saviq> use intltool-merge
<Saviq> gtg
<mardy> Saviq: I'm trying to, it's a bit hard with qmake :-)
<mardy> Saviq: thanks, I'll file the bug soonish
<mardy> Saviq: bug 1441320, FYI
<ubot5> bug 1441320 in QtMir "Translating .desktop files with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain fails for click apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441320
<mrqtros> popey ping
<mrqtros> mhall119 ping
<mhall119> mrqtros: pong
<mrqtros> mhall119 hello, how are you?
<mhall119> going fine, and yourself?
<mrqtros> I'm fine too :)
<mrqtros> I want to ask... Shorts were removed from basic installation of Ubuntu Phone?
<mhall119> mrqtros: popey would know that, it's on my phone but I havne't wiped it clean and re-flashed in agest
<mhall119> mrqtros: also, it may be one the N4 images but not the Bq ones, or vice versa, the choice of which to pre-install is done per-device-image
<mrqtros> mhall119 seems that I am right. I just installed OS from scratch and have not seen it
<mhall119> mrqtros: is it in the store so people can still get it?
<mrqtros> In my case it was n4
<mrqtros> Yep
<mhall119> ok, cool
<mrqtros> But I like to see it in basic set of apps...
<mhall119> yeah, I know some others were removed (or never made it in)
<mhall119> the more apps in the image, the more tests need to be run on each image, and the more chance of a test failing and blocking image promotion
<mhall119> really, the fewer apps in the image itself the better from the QA/CI perspective, but we still want to ship enough that the default image is usable
<mhall119> mrqtros: some apps were removed, and then later re-added after they had more work, so there's still a possibility of shorts being re-added :)
<mrqtros> What do you mean when saying "had more work"? That Shorts become low-quality app and must be reworked?
<mrqtros> Both I and Joey ready to develop it more
<mrqtros> But there are no official designs
<mrqtros> mhall119 we want to make reboot of our app - use C++, change visual design and so on
<nik90> mrqtros: at the moment, shorts app is pretty much the only app which still has a old design..the gradient backgrounds were deprecated long time back. I presume once the design is up to date, it might make its way back into the default set of apps
<nik90> mrqtros: the calendar app was also removed some time back, but with a good redesign it made its way back into the default collection
<mhall119> I think even Music was removed at one point
<nik90> mrqtros: and that's what mhall119 suggested with "had more work" .. no one is suggesting that shorts-app is a low quality app or anything
<mhall119> nik90: weather still uses the old gradients too
<mhall119> but that was made with collaboration from the weather channel, so it's going to be slower to change
<nik90> mhall119: Have you checked out weather reboot? Its a radically new design that removes those old gradients
<mhall119> nik90: no I haven't, is it in the store?
<mhall119> mrqtros: I certainly didn't mean shorts wasn't high quality
<nik90> mhall119: not yet, its being worked on at the moment by myself, victor thompson, ahayzen and martin
<nik90> mhall119: we are hoping to release a beta to the store when it is a bit more ready
<ahayzen> weather reboot \o/
<mrqtros> mhall119 it's looking like you are comforting me :)) All is ok, I can see problems
<mrqtros> And I want to solve them
<mrqtros> But process is slow. Very slow. We are awaiting, awaiting with no hope :)
<mrqtros> So can we made changes and propose them?
<mhall119> mrqtros: absolutely, it's your app
<mrqtros> Both I and Joey are extremely accurate in that aspect
<mhall119> mrqtros: if the design team isn't being responsive we can take it up with them, but don't feel like you can't work on things based on your own ideas or user feedback
<mrqtros> mhall119 we will copy UI trends from all other apps
<mrqtros> mhall119 nik90 thanks guys for your participation in discussion
<mrqtros> We will make Shorts reboot in ~month.
<nik90> mrqtros: I initially worked with mihir on the calendar app to improve its design when it got removed. After a good amount of work, it was then picked up by the design team as well. You could do the same by getting the shorts app in line with the current set of apps in terms of background, UI components like the bottom edge etc.
<nik90> mrqtros: Good luck!
<rpadovani> or you can just ignore design team, create an awesome app and live happy :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: to be honest, the design team are being overwhelmed at the moment..way too many things to design with fewer people on it..no can be blamed here
<rpadovani> I don't want to blame them at all, I fully understand that. Just, we know they are busy, so we take care of our own ;-)
<nik90> yeah
<mrqtros> rpadovani ok, thanks)
<popey> heya
 * popey reads backscroll
<popey> I agree with what everyone says :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<kycalica> new to Qt development, kinda confused if Qt Quick is the lingo for Qt desktop GUI app. Saw the examples but it looks like it uses javascript 0.o
<davidcalle> Good morning :)
<tekojo> kycalica: yes Qt Quick can use js for the logic, and yes it will run anywhere Qt runs
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119 and alexabreu were having difficulties building a doc package for the HTML5 API docs, which is blocking the release of the new API site. We have a workaround, but it'd be good if we could use the package. Would you mind getting in touch with them when they're up to see if you can lend them a hand?
<dholbach> dpm, will do - I'll have a chat with dbarth_ in #ubuntu-webapps
<dpm> awesome, thanks dholbach
<dpm> I can't recall which package it was exactly, but they should know
<nerochiaro> balloons: ping
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, any objections to uploading a new click-reviewers-tools to the archive?
<dholbach> nerochiaro, it's 5:25 in the morning where balloons lives :)
<nerochiaro> dholbach: ah thanks. it always confuses me when people leave their IRC clients on when they are not around
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> popey (and everyone): nice work getting the help app displayed more prominently :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: no objection, but might hold off-- I'm finishing a big update for snappy today/tomorrow
<sturmflut-work> The "official" Google+ web app seems to be broken with recent releases, can anyone confirm? I am not sure if I somehow screwed up during the initial account registration (mobile data was very unstable at that point) or if it is a general problem
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok cool - thanks!
<leouss4dev> hey anyone know how to add qrc file to "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake)" project ?
<leouss4dev> hellooooo
<sturmflut-work> leouss4dev: According to the documentation, there is a QT5_ADD_RESOURCES command
<leouss4dev> yeah I added that but it's clearly that it's not included in the executable file after compiling so i can't use it there's some thing missing
<sturmflut-work> leouss4dev: Sorry, no idea. Never tried it.
<sverzegnassi> [UI question] Is there any UITK app that highlights an item in a ListView? (i.e. I'm not sure about this -> https://imgur.com/Yo8x3rn )
<leouss4dev> ok thank you but do you know anyone can help me ?
<sturmflut-work> leouss4dev: Most likely the Qt developers
<POPkiller> hy ppl
<leouss4dev> How to add qrc file to "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake)" project ? I can't find a working instruction. I found only one thing, add this to CMakeLists.txt: qt5_add_resources(RESOURCES modules/ProjectName/resources.qrc) with this the file is finally shown in the files tree in Qt but it's clearly that the file is not included in the executable after compiling so what to do ?
<leouss4dev> is this a dead channel ? can anyone answer !!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-09
<josharenson> I think I found an API bug. Where can I file it? Apologies, but I can't find the right project on lp
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: Is the "official" Google+ webapp from the app store supposed to work? I can get past the account setup on my Aquaris E4.5, but after that nothing is displayed.
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: it does yes; can you confirm the package name and version number maybe?
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.googleplus_googleplus_0.4 , the log file is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10780531/
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: This is device image r16, the image the phone was shipped with, I didn't update to r20 yet because we are looking for a possible bug in the updater. Does the webapp maybe require a more recent image?
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: did you try deleteting the app, or removing content in the .cache .local directories?
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: this should work nonetheless
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: there is an ssl error which looks wrong in the logs
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: were there underlying network issues or weird proxies in the loop ?
<mardy> sturmflut-work: it would be nice to get more logs
<mardy> OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 online-accounts-service
<mardy> sturmflut-work: if you can type the line above into phablet-shell before running the app again, that should output some useful logs
<mardy> sturmflut-work: also, echo "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf
<nerochiaro> dpm: hi, i am looking at this bug report where you commented something: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-32225 I am trying to reproduce your suggestion but I still get the same error. do you remember if there was anything else that needed to be done ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, hi! Sorry, I can't remember, too long ago and I've not touched VirtualBox since
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, no problem
<davmor2> popey: doc viewer the recent page how long will that show a pdf for?
<popey> davmor2: eh?
<popey> it shows whatever is in ~/Documents
<davmor2> popey: hmmm
<davmor2> popey: so I installed doc-viewer I then download the ubuntu-server guide pdf on image 224 I upgrade to image 267 and the pdf is not listed now
<davmor2> popey: admittedly it's a backup of 224 so would be oldish now date wise which made me wonder if it was a recently read thing
<popey> is it in ~/Documents on your device?
<davmor2> popey: nope
<davmor2> popey: I'll check the backup in a second
<popey> thats why then
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, hey :-) I'm having issues with qmake projects on vivid. A chroot that used to work until like one month ago now says
<rpadovani> (click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf)root@artemis:/home/rpadovani# qmake
<rpadovani> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<vitimiti> Should I start using qmake for Ubuntu projects instead of CMake?
<mhall119> zsombi_: how do I give a Page keyboard focus? I have one in a PageStack but on opening the app it doesn't gave focus until I click on the content
<mhall119> clicking the Header doesn't even do it, it has to be below the header
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: you can not run qmake directly, you need to run the cross version of it
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: you need to use qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf seems to work. Then how could I create a click package inside the chroot? I want to understand what's wrong...
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: use the sdk :D
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: what do you want to do?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, I use the sdk, but it creates click package without error, but then on the device it says I don't have Bacon2d module installed. That chroot used to work
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, I'm trying to package https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: do you package the bacon2d module into the click package?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, qmake is supposed to do it
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls/blob/master/deployment.pri
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: just saw it
<rpadovani> (yes, I've that package installed in the chroot)
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: did you check if its really in the click package
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, how?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: click contents yourclickfilename
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, seems there is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785932/
<zbenjamin> rpadovani:  and it worked liked that before?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, okay, for some strange reason I tried to install the package again and now the error is differnt (and it's not  about sdk) :S
<rpadovani> qrc:///main.qml:21:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "Bacon2D": The plugin '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.rpadovani.100balls/0.4.1/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/Bacon2D/libbacon2dplugin.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.4.1)
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: ah :D
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, which QT version there is on RTM? And if I try from a previous chroot (14.10) do you think it works?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: the problem you have is that a 14.10 chroot does not support qmake :/
<rpadovani> that's funny
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: and yes you would need to use a 14.10 chroot for RTM afaik
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, aaaaand we don't have a way to target an application to a os release, right?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: well you _could_ compile your own cross qmake for 14.10 but its some work ....
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: but we could i could talk to bzoltan if we can provide a download somewhere for a 14.10 compatible qmake
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, that sounds cool, thanks
<sabayonuser2> heya chicos!
<sabayonuser2> I'm a totally wasted and burnt down good old javascripter, broken inside, wasted moneywise .. haha
<sabayonuser2> that said... I want to use my time now with a proper goal in sight
<sabayonuser2> I was doing some angular plugins, though cool, nobody quite was interested
<sabayonuser2> so I thought I'll do something that I _myself_ at least will use and like
<sabayonuser2> I was thinking about creating a proper js framework for ubuntu js app development
<sabayonuser2> i have a few ideas
<sabayonuser2> can you guys pour out your thoughts so this poor chap might get wiser and find a reason?
<sabayonuser2> *waiting and listening*
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-10
<amrlima> hi, is it possible to use qtwebkit to parse a webpage in a scope project?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: rpadovani: technically it is possible to create qmake for 14.10 chroots, but it requires an upgraded qtbase and that would bring some risks. I would not invest our time on this. The 15.04 will come out soon and it will make the 14.10 Kits obsolate.
<zsombi_> mhall119: Force the focus on teh component you want in Component.onCompleted of the Page. There's no automated way to do that.
<bzoltan> rpadovani: I have replied your mail on the ML. I hope it clarifies that your issue is not an SDK problem.
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<davidcalle> bzoltan, ping
<bzoltan> davidcalle:  yo
<davidcalle> bzoltan, hey, I've discovered yesterday the translations building features of the QtCreator plugin and it's awesome, are there any plans to include desktop files translations to it?
<davidcalle> bzoltan, I'm asking because the app i18n tutorial is coming today or monday and I'm wondering if I add the manual way to do that for desktop files to it or if users can expect something coming soon-ish.
<bzoltan> davidcalle:  I would go for the manual .. but let me check around first
<mivoligo> Hi, how can I get rid of usermetrics infographics from the circle after I uninstall an app which displays them?
<dpm> hi mivoligo, I'm not sure. Perhaps you can ask pete-woods when he's online. He tends to be on #ubuntu-unity
<mivoligo> dpm: thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: any idea? ;)
<mzanetti> no
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo, how do you add it? isn't there something like clear() or so?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: well, someone sent me an email that he uninstalled PopThat Wrap but he still get usermetrics on the circle
<mzanetti> have a link to the documentation for that usermetrics stuff?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I did it based on http://nik90.com/adding-infographics-to-ubuntu-phone/ by
<mzanetti> dpm, hey, the usermetrics stuff is not shown in the docs
<popey> mivoligo: known bug, we don't delete user data when apps are removed
<mzanetti> shouldn't this give me something? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/search/?query=UserMetrics
<mivoligo> popey: thanks, can it be done manually somehow?
<dpm> mzanetti, which docs? tutorials or API? If it's tutorials, I don't think we've got any yet. If it's API, it's a bug we need to fix. As per the search, we're planning a new deployment of the API site in the next few days that should give you results both from the API part of the site and the more "textual" part of the site
<popey> no idea
<mivoligo> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: here's the source code but you probable got to this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/files
<mzanetti> dpm, it's completely missing from the docs
<mzanetti> so yes, imo a bug
<dpm> davidcalle, can bug 1428963 be marked as Fix Released?
<ubot5> bug 1428963 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Links are broken on the article" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428963
<davidcalle> dpm, the missing doc file (https://bugs.launchpad.net/accounts-qml-module/+bug/1429038) is fixed so when the new api website is live, yes, I assume it will contain the fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429038 in accounts-qml-module "manifest-files.qdoc is missing when generating the doc" [Medium,Fix released]
<dpm> mivoligo, mzanetti, reported bug 1442521
<ubot5> bug 1442521 in Ubuntu App Developer site "No API documentation for libusermetrics available" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442521
<dpm> ok, thanks davidcalle
<mivoligo> dpm: many thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm. oh... good thing I got distracted and din't yet click "ok" on the report I just wrote :)
<mzanetti> thanks
<dpm> :-)
<mzanetti> dpm, while we're at it... many docs pages don't show return values for methods. drives me nuts at times. probably others too
<mzanetti> lemme get you an example
<mivoligo> popey: do you have a link to the bug you mentioned?
<mzanetti> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageStack/
<mzanetti> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.ContentPeer/
<mzanetti> dpm, especially things like the ContentPeer.request() are quite useless without evaluating the return value
<mzanetti> dpm, IMO someone would need to go through each and every page of the whole docs and verify that
<mzanetti> they're missing all over the place
<mzanetti> dpm, this is an example how it should look like: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountService/
 * dpm looks
<dpm> mzanetti, I've got a hunch that that's perhaps a bug in the original source code when defining what will be extracted for the api docs? I'd suggest asking mhall119 when he's online, he'll definitely know more than I do
<mzanetti> dpm, yes, it is the original code
<mzanetti> dpm, what I'm trying to say, apparently we can't just trust that all the devs get it right. we need an instance that evaluates the docs and reports such things back to the devs
<dpm> mzanetti, it might be worth reporting a bug for that. I know we've got an importer script for each type of doc (qdoc in this case). It might make sense to integrate these checks in there. But also to set the expectations: after this next deployment, we're not going to focus on developer site infrastructure for a while
<mzanetti> not sure how to read that
<Jim___> hello ? how to add content to Notifications panel of status bar pulled down from the top of screen? who can give me a runnable example ?
<Jim___> the content is to tell user some application's information , or the user can press it to back to some application!
<Jim___> my requirement is relative to push notification client / server ?
<Jim___> Which heroes help ah?
<rpadovani> bzoltan, thanks for your reply. Indeed, it's not a SDK problem, but I think that there is a lack of documentation on qmake. I'll wait to update my app until vivid will land in RTM
<Jim___> qml: GOT ERROR An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.48922" (uid=32011 pid=22811 comm="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene $@ M") interface="com.ubuntu.PushNotifications" member="Register" error name="(unset)" destination="com.ubuntu.PushNotifications" (uid=32011 pid=2054 comm="/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-cli
<Jim___> please help me ??
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  IMO the qmake should be hidden for the majority of the developers. It just works...
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  also, where have you read that on Vivid you need PPA?
<Jim___> GOT ERROR bad auth
<rpadovani> bzoltan, actually, you said me in Feb, because click package in the ppa was more updated that the one in the repo
<rpadovani> (and indeed it was)
<Jim___> GOT ERROR bad auth after add push-notification-client
<mivoligo> Jim___: I have no idea about it but maybe you need to add something to apparmor
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  ahh.. that was a temporary issue during the integration process as click needed an important fix
<bzoltan> rpadovani: landing stuff onthe archive takes more time. Developers are disapointed if I tell them to wait for the official release as they are unhappy if I push a quick fix to a PPA :) Is there anything I can do to please everybody? :D
<Jim___> do you know what added exactly?
<Jim___> or you can give me an example?
<rpadovani> bzoltan, I think is impossible to make anyone happy :-) But let ee it on my side: I have this little app and I have some issue every time I try to update it. It's annoyiung. Luckly, with the switch to vivid, seems there will not be any other problem, so it's ok :-)
<bzoltan> rpadovani: What I see as important detail is that you understand that using the unstable release as build environment brings certain risks. The 15.04 was and still is a moving target. It was and still is hardly possible to offer a stable tool what provides a stable abstraction of an unstable  foundation.
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  what makes me sad a bit is that we as the SDK team take the bullets for pretty much all frustration... when in fact we have limited options to prevent such issues.
<mivoligo> Jim___: push-notification-client maybe? But I'm just guessing, never used that myself
<rpadovani> bzoltan, I'm sorry to shoot to you, but I had a thing was working one month ago and doesn't work anymore now. It's a bit frustrating. But I fully understand your position, so I'm happy to hear that things will be better with vivid. I know I'm using unstable tools (I mean, I think all things here are not so stable) but chroots have the special property to make me crazy anytime I try to use them
<rpadovani> bzoltan, anyway, sorry. Now I reply to the mail
<Jim___> yes, policy error appear before add push-notification-client,but another error about "GOT ERROR bad auth" appear after add push-notification-client!  would you help me check it again ?
<Jim___> I am a beginer! you are my hero! please~~~~
<bzoltan> rpadovani: thanks mate :) nor worries... Anyway, chroots are indeed pain to deal with. That is the only part of thge SDK I am not fully happy with. In general using chroot is fine as long you know what you are doing and you have the ability to clean up sometimes the mess it leavse and configure to your needs. But to put it as a foundation and build 3 layers (schroot, click, QtC) above it is not a good idea. The reason why it was selected that chroot
<bzoltan> saves us from creating toolchains. In chroot you just use the native toolchain and that is it. With the Qt SDK model, the rootfs is rock solid but you need toolchains :) what are not less pain in fact. So there is no silevr bulett :)
<mivoligo> Jim___: I'm a beginner as you are :)
<rpadovani> bzoltan, I see that. Thanks for your time :-)
<Jim___> ~~~~I can not search helper, would you search somebody?^_^
<mivoligo> Jim___: I know Stuart Langridge did push notification stuff for his app "caxton". But he does not seam to be here atm. You can try asking on https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<Jim___> ok ,thanks very much!
<dpm> Jim___, that should probably help you: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Jim___> thank dpm but I have read it
<Jim___> Registration: the appId and token properties  To register with the push system and start receiving notifications, set the appId property to your application's APP_ID, with or without version number. For this to succeed the user must have an Ubuntu One account configured in the device.
<Jim___> to implement push notification client, I need register Ubuntu One account?
<mivoligo> dpm: when I got my simple app translated in Launchpad, how can I add those translations to my app?
<dpm> mivoligo, this should give some guidance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LpProjectConfiguration - in summary, I recommend setting up automatic exports
<dpm> that'll get the .po files into your source code
<dpm> then it's a matter of building binary .mo files from them and shipping them in the click package
<dpm> the question is a bit broad, so if you tell me which step is not clear, I can expand on it
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, how about the click-reviewers-tools upload? :)
<vitimiti> I want to have a big column of options that can be scrolled so that all of the options are accessible. Should I use a ListView or a Flickable?
<mivoligo> dpm: thanks, I'll catch you later then, my kids want to play Minecrat now :D
<dpm> have fun! :-)
<jdstrand> dholbach: I won't be ready until next week. if you want to do one now, go ahead
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok, thanks!
<dholbach> jdstrand, I just felt like we had a good bunch of fixes piled up and it might be good to get it into the archive and backport it before the release etc
<mivoligo> dpm: ok, so I have some translations in Launchpad already: https://translations.launchpad.net/pop-that-wrap Now I want to add them to the app
<chihchun> yo, anyone tried to run Android controller with ubuntu emulator? (for multi touch emulation)
<chihchun> I found the screen is mirrored,
<jdstrand> dholbach: hold off on the upload a moment
<chihchun> looking into details, wonder if anyone see or fix that before
 * chihchun <- Rex
<jdstrand> dholbach: only the debian/changelog was updated in the mvo merge
<jdstrand> dholbach: also, I'm not comfortable with the open()
<dholbach> jdstrand, ugh, I'm sorry - you're right
<dholbach> jdstrand, what would you rather do instead of open()? just print out the filename?
<jdstrand> yes please
<dholbach> ok, wfm!
<dholbach> thanks
<sverzegnassi> popey: hey! do we have a list of manual tests for docviewer?
<popey> sverzegnassi: we do not! We should.
<sverzegnassi> popey: huh, ok! I hoped to be able to steal a bit of inspiration for writing some QML test... :D
<sverzegnassi> I'll try to write a list of what it's not covered by automatic tests during the weekend then
<popey> ok.
<popey> sverzegnassi: maybe just put manual tests in a plan text file in trunk?
<sverzegnassi> popey: +1
<popey> sverzegnassi: happy to help write some.
<sverzegnassi> great! ATM the whole documentPage and content hub stuff have no autopilot test. same thing for command-line parser...
<sverzegnassi> i should start giving autopilot some hugs and write some test :P
<balloons> sverzegnassi, file some bugs and tag them .. that way others can understand what you need and pitch in :-)
<sverzegnassi> balloons: already did! :) need to check if i forgot to file some.
<mzanetti> anyone knows what happened to nik90's flashback app?
<newsages> hi. hola
<newsages> I can make this?  "QFile saveFile(QStringLiteral("settings.json")); ".. or need Path for phablet user?
<foo-script> evening :)
<foo-script> Guys, QtCreator is complaining about missing chroot when I try to ssh to my phone. What are the missing packages? Cross compilatorion tools for armf?
<ahoneybun> damn does BQ know how to sell a phone
<mhall119> zsombi_: I want a keypress anywhere on the page to be caught, not just on certain components
<foo-script> Guys, I've tried to connect by OpenSSH to my phone, but instead of bash/tsh prompt I see "Cannot find the shell"
<foo-script> any ideas?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-11
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Did someone use DownloadManager? I can't understand why there is no any system-wide indication of download progress (I've seen it before, on older OS versions)
<popey> there is
<popey> there's a transfer indicator
<popey> not sure everything shows there - take a look at podbird, i think that uses download manager
<mrqtros> hello, popey)
<popey> hey
<mrqtros> Sadly I can't see it
<mrqtros> mb smth wrong in my app, I'll try clean example from scratch
<popey> mrqtros: the transfer indicator only appears when a download is happening
<mrqtros> popey ep, I even receive progress indication signals, from 0 to 100
<popey> podbird does use download manager it seems
<mrqtros> yep*
<popey> ok
<popey> (I don't know much about this, sorry)
<mrqtros> But no any visualization from OS
<mrqtros> Downloading podbird... )
<mrqtros> popey do use progress of download only in app or in system notifications too?
<mrqtros> In podbird)
<mrqtros> popey sorry I mean "do you see (!) progress only in app or in system "tray" too?"
<mrqtros> popey of course you don't use it :)
<popey> mrqtros: i dont see it, not sure what makes stuff appear in the indicator
<mrqtros> popey strange) Mb you know then where I can find newly downloaded file?
<newsages> hiii   hola
<newsages> question : i can use U1DB from my C++ plugin? how to?
<foo-script> Hi pals :)
<efes> hello :)
<efes> Guys, I get segfault from emulator, literally adbd, when I try to run any of the emulators. Default installation, everything taken from the repo, no alterations in Ubuntu SDK.
<efes> Log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10800524/
<bzoltan> efes:  what release you are on and what channel the emulator was created? Did you try other channels?
<bzoltan> efes:  without knowing much about your issue I wold remove the emulator and create a new one from the devel-proposed
<efes> bzoltan: Do not understand your question. Emulator fails for i386 devel and i386 stable
<efes> But I'm not sure if this was your question
<bzoltan> efes:  are you on 14.04, 14.10 or on 15.04?
<bzoltan> efes:  try the devel-proposed
<efes> bzoltan: vivid
<efes> okay
<bzoltan> efes:  make sure that the emulator is properly set up .. enough disk space, enough memory. generic stuff
<bzoltan> efes:  the emulator should start, no question about that :)
<efes> It is. As it would be my first run, I am keeping all my environment vanilla ;P
<efes> bzoltan: This should be done with ubuntu-emulator create, not the GUI app. Am i right?
<efes> btw: does anyone know if there is equivalent for .nomedia file on Ubuntu, so that some directories are not scanned agains media data?
<wardster> just trying to depoloy app to ubuntu touch, it runs fine but when deploying i get bad port phablet@127.0.0.110000
<wardster> i can see another 1 is in the line it should be phablet@127.0.0.10000
<wardster> were do i change the port to deploy to
<Lenny> hey guys
<Lenny> i`m very new with programming in general but i need some info
<Lenny> is it possible to make games fot ubuntu /desktop and oublish them in the nsoftware center?
<Lenny> anyone here?;)
<efes> Guys, why there are two options for Ubuntu phone projects? One is cmake and second is qmake. Isn't there any suggested tool?
<nik90> efes: What do you mean by suggested tool? They are just providing different project types giving developers the freedom to choose what they are comfortable with
<efes> nik90: Fair enough :)
<efes> BTW: does anyone know if there is something equvalent to .nomedia file on Android, so that media scanner ignores that given directory ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-12
<mestre> need to use video qml
<mestre> sorry, qt video
<popey> zbenjamin: wheee... highest so far... alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads⟫ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 6069
<zbenjamin> popey: did you get the lastest update already?
<popey> zbenjamin: update to what?
<zbenjamin> popey: the SDK
<zbenjamin> popey: we released a patch that should prevent most of the mountleaks
<popey> zbenjamin: dunno, what package / version should I look for ?
<zbenjamin> popey: but its not resolving the cause it just tries to keep it in control
<zbenjamin> popey: you on 15.04
<zbenjamin> ?
<popey> yes
<zbenjamin>  3.1.1+15.04.20150409-0ubuntu1   << qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<popey>   Installed: 3.1.1+15.04.20150409-0ubuntu1
<popey> 2015-04-09 16:16:41 status installed qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu:amd64 3.1.1+15.04.20150409-0ubuntu1
<popey>  16:24:08 up 3 days, 20:03,  3 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.38, 0.45
<zbenjamin> popey: or more easy, can you check if /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_cmake2  is a python script
<popey> /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_cmake2: Python script, ASCII text executable
<popey> So I probably haven't rebooted since that update came through
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah, you need to clean up at least once
<zbenjamin> popey: but the chroot mounts won't go away with a reboot
<popey> oh
<zbenjamin> popey: schroot restores them :D
<popey> "nice"
<zbenjamin> popey: schroot --all-sessions -e
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah really nice ..... *facepalm*
<popey> :D
<popey> thanks for the help as always dude!
<zbenjamin> popey: yw
<zbenjamin> popey: after running the schroot command run , click-chroot-agent -r
<zbenjamin> or better reboot
<zbenjamin> because i also fixed stuff in the chroot agent
<popey> i try to avoid rebooting if possible
<popey> longest I have had for a while now is 21 days, and that was back in december :(
<zbenjamin> popey: you can also stop the chroot agent
<zbenjamin> popey: i think click-chroot-agent -s, then restart qtc
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 0
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
<zbenjamin> yay :D
<zbenjamin> popey: when starting qtc you should not get more schroot sessions than "nr of chroots" * 2 mounts . After lets say 10 minutes there should only be one session per chroot
<zbenjamin> popey: to check the sessions: click chroot --all-sessions -l
<zbenjamin> popey: oh btw, you in the mood the review my blogpost i will publish on monday?
<zbenjamin> popey: could use a native speaker to check it
<popey> sure
<zbenjamin> popey: --> pm
<popey> got it
<popey> ta
<popey> zbenjamin: that reads really well - fixed a couple of typos, but that's all.
<zbenjamin> popey: awesome thanks!
<popey> np
<zbenjamin> popey: i just lack pictures but its hard to find some on the topic :D
<popey> yeah, i was gonna say a couple of screenshots would be good
<popey> even just a terminal with stuff whizzing by :)
<zbenjamin> a gif :D
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Who is the author of PageWithBottomEdge upstream component?]
<DanChapman> mrqtros: i believe it is renatu
<mrqtros> DanChapman thx!
<mrqtros> renatu ping
<mrqtros> renatu I hope you will read this later
<mrqtros> renatu I looked at core apps at all, especially at how they implement bottom edge - a lot of them use "upstream" component called PageWithBottomEdge. If it's your work, I want to discuss implementation with you
<mrqtros> renatu I think that your implementation is bad by design - it's not good to create one page inside another, reparent them and so on. I used ShaderEffectSource to take "screenshot" of page which I later can easily display in bottom edge animation
<mrqtros> renatu I'll share code soon
<mrqtros> renatu looks great, works even better
<DS-McGuire> popey, Do you know if anyone from the help app is in here? I can't find anyone
<popey> DS-McGuire: wassup?
<DS-McGuire> I am looking at the help app for Touch and its need of CSS. From the HACKING file it looks like I only do edits in "content" however the .css file is in "static/themes". Is that .css file controlling the app or is it autogenated when you "make app".
<DS-McGuire> Hope that makes sense
<popey> i suspect the readme means "if you're writing content, edit only in content...
<popey> i think that's what it means
<DS-McGuire> That makes sense, I guess I could just see how it goes. Just out of curiosity, is there an app that has great design that I can mimick to make sure it looks good? Or should I just stick to the guidelines?
<DS-McGuire> just because I like looking at real products more than guidelines
<popey> hmm, hard to say what app would be similar in operation to the help app
<DS-McGuire> That's true, there isn't any I know of with a lot of text
<popey> yeah
<DS-McGuire> popey, Just in case you need to know in the future that is where you edit the css. Thanks for the help
<DS-McGuire> balloons, ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-11
<ahoneybun> anyone getting issues loading some podcasts on PodBird?
<Mirv> .
<Mirv> ..
<Mirv> (sorry, cat says hi)
<liuxg> matiasb, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-12
<djancuk> appdevs
<mike00> hi
<mike00> how can I make the BottomEdgeHint always visible? like the calendar app?
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEventBottomEdge.qml#L45
<mike00> I have seen it yet, but on my device the hint isn't always visible...
<mike00> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0'
<mike00> Main.qml:256 Cannot assign to non-existent property "action"
<mike00> how can I do?
<mike00> sorry, I don't copy all the hint exactly ...
<mike00> but it doesn't work...
<mike00> how can I take the value inside a textField?
<mike00> someone can help me please?
<mike00> is there anyone here that can help me?
<rpadovani> mike00, what's wrong with textFieldId.text ?
<mike00> I get this: "Main.qml:325: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to QString"
<mike00> I don't know if it is the problem but I have the textField in a Dialog an when I press a button I assign the textField.text to a variable and then I call that var from a Bottom Edge...
<rpadovani> mike00, post a bit of code on pastebin.ubuntu.com please so we can see it
<mike00> ok
<mike00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15793070/ it's ok?
<mike00> is the code enough ?
<mike00> now I have to go... bye
<mike00> hi, someone can tell me which is the default text colour of a Label?
<DanChapman> mike00, depends on the theme. For the default ambiance theme it's #5d5d5d. for a better idea see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/
<mike00> I think my theme app is the default white
<mike00> DanChapman: thanks very much
<ahoneybun> is there any docs about the new color palette?
<ahoneybun> damn this whole actionbar, pageheader crap is breaking my app badly
<ahoneybun> mm my PageHeader does not look as pretty as: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/24/pageheader-tutorial/ shows
<ahoneybun> I think it has something to do with how I'm using anchors
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15802662/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-13
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 6
<ahoneybun> ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you're putting a Column in a PageHeader?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you mean for the Column to be the PageHeader.content ?
<ahoneybun> idk tbh
<ahoneybun> I fixed somethings
<ahoneybun> but when I move to a new page with pagestack the old content is still there
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/8gjcS16
<ahoneybun> I put a } on the end of PageHeader so it should not be that way
<ahoneybun> so I think I'm doing something wrong with PageStack
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you should define your root page in a separate QML file
<mhall119> or at least outside of the PageStack
<mhall119> ahoneybun: see how I did it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/4.0/view/head:/Main.qml#L84
<ahoneybun> mm don't really see it
<ahoneybun> so I put the PageHeader under
<ahoneybun> mhall119: this shows it in
<ahoneybun> v
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.3/Ubuntu.Components.PageStack/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 6
<ahoneybun> your code is so crazy ahead of me
<ahoneybun> that does make it better
<ahoneybun> mhall119: one of my ListItem is being pushed into the header
<mhall119> ahoneybun: try changing your Column to a ListView
<ahoneybun> mm I added topMargins to anchors
<ahoneybun> ListView is better?
<ahoneybun> that broke everything
<ahoneybun> mm I have a back button on the rootpage
<mhall119> a Page will look for a Flickable child, and will use that to set the clipping for the PageHeader. Since ListView is a Flickable type, that's usually all you need to get around the header overlap issue
<ahoneybun> idk what I'm doin anymore
<ahoneybun> can we screenshare XD
<mhall119> ahoneybun: want to put it up on etherpad for me to look at?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15803335/ main.qml
<ahoneybun> I need a hangout to talk lol
 * mhall119 is lazing on the couch with the dogs
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15803342/ home.qml
<mhall119> I can do a hangout tomorrow if you have time then
<ahoneybun> alright I want to get this ready then get it ready for a tablet UI
<ahoneybun> it looks better then the current store version at least
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> with the new PageHeader I don't really need to use PageStack anymore
<ahoneybun> btw you can do a voice call with no video lol
<ahoneybun> so if I leave it on the same qml file it does not show that back button on the home page
<tgm4883> So looking at packaging. How can I setup debian packaging and have it install a file to a different location based on which version of ubuntu it's being installed on
<matv1> hm is setting automaticOrientation deprecated?
<immesys_> sorry, repeating, my internet died. Where can I see an example QML file for a desktop app with title, menu bar etc
<immesys_> I'm especially struggling with getting device scaling to work, my laptop with HiDPI screen has ridiculously small fonts
<immesys_> and I don't know if I am supposed to use ApplicationWindow as my root or something else
<mhall119> pmcgowan: bzoltan: is 15.04.4 the current development (moving target) framework, or is it stable now? Was it part of OTA-10?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, part of ota 10
<mhall119> ok, so it's "current", what is the new "development" framework?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ ?
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: i think it is safe to assume that it is 15.04.5
<bzoltan> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan
<mhall119> bzoltan: pmcgowan: I've updated the API docs on developer.ubuntu.com to use 15.04.4 as the current framework
<mike00> hi all, how can I add a translation to my app?
<mike00> what I have to write in the .pot file?
<rahnha> Hi, i am newbie. Is there any way to create database file locally (using sqlite) for scope then update that file through entrying data through scope and also show data fron database file on scope......
<mike00> How can I create the .po file?
<mike00> I have some problem with my app on launchpad, so translators can't translate my app yet.. :(
<mike00> please, is there anyone in this channel?
<JanC> mike00: usually you create a .pot file using a special tool like xgettext, then the translators create .po files using a translation tool/editor (e.g. Launchpad)
<mike00> I have already the .pot file
<mike00> and I've got some problems with launchpad
<mike00> I modified the .pot with gedit and then save it as en.po is it correct? the SDK create me also the mo directory...
<mike00> I set my phone language to English but the app isn't translated...
<rahnha> Hi, i am newbie. Is there any way to create database file locally (using sqlite) for scope then update that file through entrying data through scope and also show data fron database file on scope......
<mike00> I think you can try with U1.db api, but On my pc doesn't wotk and I'm not sure...
<mike00> U1db*
<rahnha> ok, thanks.
<rahnha> basically i want to create scope, which will create datafile and update that using option on scope then present the data in graph.....I am curious it will work for scope?
<rahnha> also i am curios about using golang for scope development..... where can i find api for golang for scope
<rahnha> on official site... it showing for c++ and javascript
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-14
<gnosys> hey, anyone else online at the moment?
<gnosys> a curiosity dawned on me today, while backing up, about whether or not a Unity 8 'Backup' utility was anywhere on the triage list
<gnosys> or whether the GNOME duplicity front-end would be ported mostly as-is
<paz_> Hi, I'm having issues creating click chroot for armhf 15.04. Possible reasons are down to broken packages, specifically ubuntu-html5-container. Can anyone help?
<paz_> I'm running OS version 15.10 on a VM and I have the stable phone overlay PPA enabled
<paz_> Trying to create a click chroot for armhf for 15.04 and getting the following error...
<paz_> build-essential is already the newest version. apt-utils is already the newest version. apt-utils set to manually installed. Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<paz_> The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: ubuntu-html5-container:armhf
<paz_> E
<paz_> : Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<paz_> Command returned 100: schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf -- /finish.sh
<Tegenaris> Hi, just wanted to quick check if there's any non-hack possibility to save a file using Ubuntu HTML5 app? Need to store some info preferrably in the XML format.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-16
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I installed new 15 recently and now there's no way I can compile ubuntu touch apps
<xpheres> the error I have is this:
<xpheres> Error creating textual authentication agent: Error opening current controlling terminal for the process (`/dev/tty'): No such device or address
<xpheres>  It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target
<xpheres> http://lingoworld.eu/pic/error.jpg
<xpheres> http://lingoworld.eu/pic/error2.jpg
<xpheres> autocreate does not work
<xpheres> any Idea which libraries am I missing for arm kits?
<xpheres> maybe qt5-qmake-cross-armhf?
<xpheres> I installed it and problem persist
<xpheres> why the button build and validate click packages is disabled?
<xpheres> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1427133
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1427133 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ""Build and validate click package" button disabled without explanation" [Medium,Fix released]
<xpheres> I'm not the only one who has this problem but I do not see the solution
<xpheres> cool everything seems to be solved after I run ubuntu-sdk als root
<eDeviser> Hello!
<eDeviser> appdevs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-17
<MrPicard> Hello.
<RalphBa> hi there
<RalphBa> I want to develop a new app. Want to make it with Qt Quick. Now I've got a few questions concerning apps created using the Ubuntu SDK and its components. 1.) Are there known problems running such apps on other desktops like KDE or Gnome? 2.) Can I compile and use such apps inside an Windows or MAc environment without much additional effort?
<RalphBa> appdevs, anyone here?
<nik90> RalphBa, Hi
<RalphBa> nik90, hi
<RalphBa> I want to develop a new app. Want to make it with Qt Quick. Now I've got a few questions concerning apps created using the Ubuntu SDK and its components. 1.) Are there known problems running such apps on other desktops like KDE or Gnome? 2.) Can I compile and use such apps inside an Windows or MAc environment without much additional effort?
<nik90> RalphBa, I know a few app devs who do use KDE or Gnome as their desktop DE and the SDK works fine there if you have all the dependencies installed.
<RalphBa> no, its not about the sdk. the developing is happening in unity
<RalphBa> I'm speaking about the apps itself
<RalphBa> using the ubuntu sdk components
<nik90> RalphBa, I don't think it will work when you use ubuntu specific components like the Content-hub, Ubuntu Download Manager and so on.
<nik90> The Ubuntu-ui-toolkit is based on upstream Qt, however an app doesn't stick to just using the SDK. It also uses ubuntu platform specific stuff like content-hub for sharing content between apps.
<RalphBa> nik90, for sure this cannot, but others gui related components?
<RalphBa> icons, buttons, views
<nik90> RalphBa, for just gui related components, if you install the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and other qt packages, then yes it should theorectically work.
<RalphBa> panels
<nik90> after all ubuntu-ui-toolkit is based of the qt toolkit
<RalphBa> and concerning windows and mac?
<nik90> theoretically it should
<RalphBa> for sure the main focus is linux... but it would be very nice if it would work with other os out of the box
<nik90> RalphBa, agreed, however that effort should come from the windows and mac community folks ;)
<nik90> as it is, there is a LOT of work to be done..we cannot spread ourselves even thin by trying to get it to run on windows and mac
<RalphBa> well... I fear they do not know anything about an ubuntu sdk :D
<nik90> RalphBa, then I suppose waiting for the sdk and ubuntu touch app to first become popular would be better rather than porting them now.
<nik90> since even if we do port it to windows and mac, who is the user base if they dont know about ubuntu-sdk?
<RalphBa> yes, you're right. how I said. Just hoped someone already played around with this a bit
<RalphBa> nik90, do you know if other distors already implement or at least plan to implement the ubuntu-ui-toolkit in their repos?
<RalphBa> debian, arch..
<nik90> RalphBa, not that I know of
<RalphBa> nik90, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-10
<tsdgeos> was a pleasure working for the Ubuntu Phone! /me waves
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-11
<Mirv> what tsdgeos said. /me waves too
<zsombi> Same here. All thebest for everyone!!!
 * zsombi waves
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-15
<grumbel> Is there any sane way to make the debian/ directory part of upstream, so that I don't have to fuss with creating a separate repository and stuff just to be able to build a .deb package?
<grumbel> Or just any way to build a .deb package as part of the regular build process of the source code instead of a complete separate thing
<grumbel> Basically I am looking for something as simple as "pip3 install ." is for Python code, but for .deb and C++
<Elleo> grumbel: podbird does that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/podbird/trunk/files
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-16
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Prutheus> Hello! I am working with GTK and libappindicator ... however, I want to change the icon of the indicator in my program dynamically ... like this: https://ghostbin.com/paste/jt9wd  but this is not working, how to solve my problem?
<bartbes> can't you just call app_indicator_set_icon?
